# Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Registry



## GTs58

Are there any Corvette *5 speed* owners here?

For sure I know vincev, greenephantom and schwinnbikebobb are and I'm looking for anyone else that has this model.

If you are interested in adding your Corvette to the registry below please let me know!

Gary

_*CORVETTE 5 SPEED REGISTRY*_​
*Last update: 12/10/2022


vincev____________E120792__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate___Guard screen & decal 1st proto-type.
GTs58____________E120811__05/08/1961__R. Red____unknown_____2nd Owner. Had the standard markings
Jerry MLC________E120928__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate____See post 3 & 243 First proto-type decals.
nateyboy_________F129601__06/15/1961__R. Blue____Small Alloy____All OG equipment just missing a few small items.  
Notagamerguy___F129607 __06/15/1961__R. Red____Unknown______Presently a project missing the 5 speed parts.
J. Fortenberry____ F129632__06/15/1961__Black______Small plate___ Posted on Facebook
flyingtaco_________F129760__06/15/1961__Black______Unknown_____Converted to a coaster, daily rider.
MIKE-101ST_______F129768__06/15/1961__R. Green___Unknown_____Only June frame so far for 1961 or 62.
hatz4katz_________G166085__07/27/1961__Black_____Large plate____Schwinn speedometer, toolbag, Miller Lights.
Pedalsnostalgia__G166124__07/27/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____All original paint and decals.
Janet Oh__________G167726__07/28/1961__Black_____Small plate____Looks all original. Slotted small pie plate.
Pedalsnostalgia__G167795__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate____Cliff, previous owner. Presently being Restored.
lanny8232_ _______G167833__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate____Sold 7/29/11 eBay Traverse City, MI. By coveredbytwo
M. Gibson_________G167844__07/28/1961__Black_____Small Alloy____Located in Mt. Clemens MI. 95% original with light
EDDIE PRYOR_____G167860__07/28/1961__R. Red____Small plate____Now Restored
koolbikes_________G167917__07/28/1961__R.Blue____Small alloy____Sporting beautiful new paint, light and a chrome wire carrier
tribursio__________G167935__07/28/1961__Black_____Large plate____New owner andybutchard 08/03/2014 Geeeyejo's
MIKE-101ST_______G167958__07/28/1961__Black_____Unknown_____Ebay frame. Getting put back together
snowmanss-s10____G167XXX__07/28/1961__R. Red___Unknown______USPS Corvette. Coaster modified.
OfferUp_____________G168053__07/28/1961__R. Red___Large__________Used as a Paperboy mule, Faded paint & in rough shape.
jagrand-95_________G168111__07/28/1961__Black____Small solid_____For sale on eBay 8-8-20. Original survivor
kirahotto __________H113629__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Seller: er3967 Waterford, MI. Sold 11/8/11
Brian I. ____________H113651__08/02/1961__Black___Sm. chrome slot__Nice example with a few parts updated.
schwinnlax________H113703__08/02/1961__R. Green__Small solid____ Was for sale by snydebike, Prospect Kentucky 12/19/18
70cst ______________H113712__08/02/1961__R Green__Large plate_____One of only three R. Green so far. 9/19/11
Hobo Bill__________H113765__08/02/1961__Black____Large plate_____Purchased in 1961, original owner. Eugene OR
Schwinndemonium__H113815__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate___2nd Owner. Has owned this Corvette for over 47 years!!
Seaford NY_______H114116__08/02/1962__Black____Small plate_____For Sale in NY Sept 2014. Owner unknow. Looks all OG
GTs58____________H114188__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Given up for adoption by island schwinn. It's doomed
trfindley__________ H114198__08/02/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Rare Radiant Green, a very nice original example
vincev____________H114699__08/03/1961__R. Red___Small plate_____Started out in Bakersfield, CA. Now at it's home in Crown Point, IN
J. Ferguson_______H114701__08/03/1961__R. Red___Large plate_____Started out in Ohio.
Jerseyjohn900____H114842__08/03/1961__R. Green__Small solid____Sold by morepleaze on eBay
scooter trasher___H114876__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Large plate____Rideable project missing most of the original parts, repainted
creepn ___________H114944__08/03/1961__Black____Unknown______1961 only Stem. New owner
Morgenkat_______H115?45__08/03/1961__Black____Small slotted___On eBay 1-1-22. Pics in post 315 Weird serial digit
Vintage Paintworx_H115586__08/03/1961__Violet___Large plate_____Frameset project now finished! Dubbed The Purple People Eater MK V
Krateness_________H115631__08/03/1961__Black___Large Chrome____2nd one for Krateness.
Dave Stromberger_H115643__08/03/1961__R. Red__Small solid_____Nice original survivor
jnat306bg_________H115676__08/03/1961__R. Green_Small slotted___1961 only Stem
PaulM _____________H115745__08/03/1961__Black_____Small Alloy____All original equipment present. Found in Philly, now in Phoenix
KingSized HD_____H1157XX__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Rolling project that was painted black
bikepaulie_________H116130__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____All original and all there. Located in Texas
novavettnut _______H120616__08/04/1961__Black____Small plate_____The original owner! Full restoration just completed
GTs58______________H120642__08/04/1961__Black____Small solid_____Acquired from orig owner in New Mexico
pedalsnostalgia____H120710__08/04/1961__R. Red___Small plate____ Islandschwinn donated for the rebirth of a Coppertone 5 speed
Chuyrn ___________H121396__08/07/1961__Unknown_Large_________Project in red primer.
Unknown__________H121825__08/07/1961__Black____Small plate____Unmolested nearly complete Sold on eBay 2/8/2008
MIKE-101ST _______H121943__08/07/1961__Black____Unknown______Frame set with chainguard
mack0327_________H124349__08/08/1961__Black____Large Plate___Originally purchased in Elgin, IL and still resides in Illinois
greenephantom____H1xxxxx__08/XX/1961__R Green__Small plate____Now being restored and painted Black
lth63064 __________K152476__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Was 4 sale 1/2014. Warren, MI.
MIKE-101ST________K152480__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Has owned for the last 10 + years
Notagamerguy ____K152673__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Has been painted Blue. Ramshorn bars. Silverking rear reflector
P. Lee_______________K152718__10/25/1961__Blue______Unknown______Was converted to a fenderless down hill bomber.
mike _______________K152756__10/25/1961__R. Green__Large plate____Has been restored back to a Corvette 5
hatz4katz___________K152990__10/25/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____First one to show up with the 1962 style cable guides.
STL TED____________K152999__10/25/1961__R. Green__Unknown______ 1962 U style cable guides, 2 rivet Mesinger, Chrome fender braces/stand, 62 cast crank
Greg _______________L151445__11/27/1961__Black____Small__________Thrift shop find Muncie-mike. All Original
schwinnbikebobb __L151458__11/27/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Late 61 frame built for 62 Cleaned up & back to OEM
GTs58 ____________L151532__11/27/1961__R. Red ___Large plate_____Fresh from a shed in Stockton. 1962 model
krankrate__________L151549__11/27/1961__Black____Small plate_____Another late 1961 frame built up as a 1962 model.
GTs58 ____________L151554__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____Original paint. Small slotted alloy pie plate
Maine CL__________L151586__11/27/1961__R.Green___Small alloy____Has a Continental rear high flange hub
hotvw_____________L151628__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Project bike. Ebay seller: 1990fordbronco Location Hammond IN.
Oilit_______________L151683__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Unmolested original only missing light and crash rail
hatz4katz_________L151698__11/27/1961__R. Red___Large Chrome__ Built up from a frame, guard & crank. Sporting a rear drum brake!
Rodger M._________L152015__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______Frameset with guard Seller twohungover
G.F.Riley__________L152060__11/27/1961__R. Red___Large Chrome__Purchased in 1995 at the Memory Lane swap.
Pedalin Past_______L152117__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______ Purchased by Shadow27 and then resold
Brian I. ____________L152142__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Originated in Avondale AZ.
mcwildz06_________L152228__11/27/1961__Black_____Small plate____Late 61 frame but built in 1962 as a 1962 model.
DonFelipe_________L152274__11/27/1961__R. Red___Small solid_____Started out in Pomona and still in CA
26thstWoodsman __L152412__11/27/1961__Black____Large plate_____Owned for the last 10 years.
cat17106u9s_______L152448__11/27/1961__R.Red____Large plate_____Set up W/Crusier 5 wheelsets Custom modified.
Alex L _____________A221536__01/18/1962__Black____Small solid_____Sold by Shadow27 4-2014
dave the wave_____A223160__01/19/1962__R. Blue____Large_________ Sold a Green one to Shadow27
R69Sman _________A228147__01/24/1962__Black____Unknown_______A near complete project worthy of a restoration
koolbikes _________A228151__01/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____OG light, chrome wire carrier. One owner paper route bike.
npiotrowski1234___A228215__01/24/1962__Black____Small N,O______For sale in Arlington Heights IL. eBay
jrcfiny ____________A228259__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____All original drivetrain componets
sheratip01________A228313__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small Chrome__Ebay seller. Pittsboro N. Carolina
krate007__________A228506__01/24/1962__Black____Small plate_____Very nice original. Second owner. Origin Louisville KY
bikecrazy__________A228528__01/24/1962__R.Red___Large plate_____Owned for the last 8 years & brought it back to life.
MIKE-101ST_______A228773__01/24/1962__R. Blue___Unknown______Converted to a one speed. Origin Elmhurst, IL.
Dave Stromberger_A228803_01/24/1962__R. Blue__Large Plate_____Rolling on CST's 2.0's Upgraded freewheel and derailleur.
koolbikes__________A228852__01/24/1962__R. Green__Large plate___OG light, 4 reflector chrome wire carrier
Chris______________D215943__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small solid____One owner sold by Son
Stormsorter _______D215960__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown______Painted, stripped down rat.
BudgetBikeCenter_D215976__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate_____For sale in Wisconsin
Nickinator________D215979__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate ____Sold and then Spoker purchased it back, sold again In Minnesota
In Iowa___________D216062__04/04/1962__Black____Small Solid_____Currently for sale. Iowa Craigs.
koolbikes_________D216307__04/04/1962__R. Blue__Small plate_____Original survivor with all the goodies incl. NOS WW Tractor Treads
GTs58____________D216608__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Almost complete survivor from NY.
jnat306bg_________D216626__04/04/1962__R. Blue __Small plate_____Slotted pie plate. Original survivor
MIKE-101ST_______D216631__04/04/1962__Black____Unknown_______Frame & fork, Seller: bobbysue001 Grosport, IN.
MIKE-101ST_______D216671__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Waiting for the Bone Doctor to put her back together
D Schmitz_________D216690__04/04/1962__R. Red____Unknown______Found in Kenosha WI. as a wreck needing some attention.
123totalpack______D216708__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate______Birth year bike!
kevin x____________D217033__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid______From Redlands to Orange CA
kfox44..seller______D217048__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Fameset W/rear hub, protector, shifter, fork, guard
schwinnbikebobb__D217067__04/04/1962__White___Small plate____Originaly Black restored in White with Black markings.
StevieB_____________D217123__04/04/1962__Black____Large plate_____Getting cleaned up and reassembled
kfox44..seller______D217163__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______Frameset with guard, Sprint derailleur and shifter
Greg G._____________D217222__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid_____Popmachine was seller
Blue Freak__________D217585__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Next to the last bike built that day. Very nice survivor
hentown62corvette _H261769__08/23/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______On eBay 05/2012. Seller in Lubbock TX.
Familycar123_______H261786__08/23/1962__R. Blue___Small alloy_____Found at a Cali swap meet while riding around on his Corvette 5
5oa_________________H261829__08/23/1962__Black____Small solid____Nice survivor. Rear carrier instead of front carrier.
dealcatcher0341____H263113__08/24/1962__Black____Unknown______Most drivetrain parts replaced. 4 Sale eBay in Indiana
popmachines ______H263676__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____schwinn-bike-bobb, Trooper50
Rockford___________H263768__08/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____Original owner For sale Rockford CL
Tim s.______________H263859__08/24/1962__R. Red___Small alloy_____Beautifully restored to showroom condition.
schwinnkrate68 ____H264129__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____Found in a Chevy Corvette collectors backyard barn.
Judy Thomas ______H276216__08/30/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Was for sale in Arlington TX. Slotted protector
detroitbike_________H276385__08/30/1962__R Green__Unknown______Original Flowbee32 . Project bike. Now located in Michigan.
5oa________________H276612__08/30/1962__R. Blue___Small solid____Now in California. krateness, Blue Moon
popmachines ______H276927__08/30/1962__R. Red___Large_________Previous owner detfireff
Pantmaker ________H279197__08/31/1962__R. Blue __Small slotted___Purchased from original owner in Chicago
MisterT ___________H279201__08/31/1962__Black____Small slotted___3rd Owner. Mint un-restored original with original documents.
C. Flora___________H279226__08/31/1962__R.Green__Small plate____Slotted alloy plate. Orig derailleur
usa bicycle_______H279228__08/31/1962__Black_____1963 solid_____For sale on Ebay Very nice cond. with a new decal on the guard.
Stickley___________H279228__08/31/1962__Black____Small plate_____Complete Original Royal Oaks MI
jnat306bg_________H279778__08/31/1962__Black____Small solid_____Now in Ashland, Ky. OG drivetrain
Familycar123______H279801__08/31/1962__R. Blue___Large plate____Originally found and then sold by Dave, Popmachines
MIKE-101ST_______H279902__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____From Grass Valley CA. Small slotted protector
Pat Kane__________H280045__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____3rd Owner. Sold new @ Bob's Bicycle Nashville TN. Now in Hendersonville
Jay81_____________H280085__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plastic___Barn find.
popmachines _____J211133__09/04/1962__R. Blue___Small solid_____3nd owner. Greg M. 2nd owner
shopteacher______J211195__09/04/1962__R. Blue___Large plate____ Original owner decided to let this one go 05/2021 Never left Lincoln NE.
Riff _______________J211220__09/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Now up in Washington
amsaak___________J211226__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate_____Sold 3/4/2011 kfox44 seller. Orig. derail.
dahlq ____________J211276__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate_ ____For sale on eBay 9-10-13
ADKBIKES________J211391__09/04/1962__Black___ Small solid?____Found on FB Marketplace in NY. Ridable project getting built back to original form
Jorge Salitrero __J211587__09/04/1962__R. Green__Small solid_____Minty original! Original owner Mike Izzo just passed this one on to Jorge 06/2021
Pedalsnostalgia___L242478__11/30/1962__Coppertone__Unknown___Possibly the last Corvette 5 speed built. A 1963 model*


----------



## vincev

Bump,Bump.


----------



## DonFelipe

How much will you be selling the pie plate for? I have a 61


----------



## jimsbeercans

Just bought a 1962 5 speed. Local barn find..Will post pics later..


----------



## GTs58

jimsbeercans said:


> Just bought a 1962 5 speed. Local barn find..Will post pics later..




Jim, congrats on the barn find! And please post the pics here along with the serial number. Thanks!

Don, I think Popmachines decided to can the making of the pie plates. There were not enough people interested to meet the number required to cover the expense. Hopefully someday these will get reproduced.


----------



## vincev

I hope someday the heads of this site will give you a "sticky" in the middleweight section


----------



## kevin x

I've got a black one. Will post pics and serial number this weekend.

Kevin


----------



## Pantmaker

I have two of them, both from original owners. A blue beauty and a recent find that I am bringing completely back from the dead. Gary not totally sure if I gave you all the info on both.


----------



## GTs58

With the powers vested in me by the authorities I was able to relocate the Registry to the first post.

Since there have been issues with the site going dead on occasion, I'll be using the space in this post to copy the list before I do any editing to the main list. Just had a problem with the site loading after trying to edit the list!

*Here are the color numbers as of 12/10/2022*
54-Black
38-Red
23-Blue
17-Green
1-White
1-Violet
1-Coppertone


===========================================================================================
Here's my first Corvette 5 speed that started my sickness. This was an eBay purchase and the original owner had collected all the parts to do a complete restoration but never did and he also auctioned off all those parts, including new Westwinds.
















Here are the details on this Radiant Red Corvette 5 Speed

SN E120811
05/08/1961
Condition:............. Basket Case in the process of being Restored to original. Total spent in parts so far $25,000.
Purchased from Thee original owner, Mr. Hayes, April 01, 2009. Mountain City, TN
Purchase Price: $80.88 plus SH
No optional equipment, no wheels, no seat, no fenders. no headbadge, no shifter, no chainguard, no clamps. Completely worn out and then rusted to death.
Useable parts on the bike when acquired: Seat post and frame.
The original owner has verified that this Corvette was issued with the standard chain guard screening and decals.
Early 1961 production Corvette 5 frame with a 1962 cast dated crank. Makes me wonder if there was a sequential build order of frame SN's.


----------



## GTs58

Pantmaker said:


> I have two of them, both from original owners. A blue beauty and a recent find that I am bringing completely back from the dead. Gary not totally sure if I gave you all the info on both.




Lets see some pictures!   I see the Blue 62 is listed.

And Spoker, AKA buick, where is the one that you sold? Gotta new owners name for me?

Kevin and Don, please post some pictures and add your info.


*Last update: 10/30/2022


vincev____________E120792__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate___Guard screen & decal 1st proto-type.
GTs58____________E120811__05/08/1961__R. Red____unknown_____2nd Owner. Had the standard markings
Jerry MLC________E120928__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate____See post 3 & 243 First proto-type decals.
nateyboy_________F129601__06/15/1961__R. Blue____Small Alloy____All OG equipment just missing a few small items.
Notagamerguy___F129607 __06/15/1961__R. Red____Unknown______Presently a project missing the 5 speed parts.
J. Fortenberry____ F129632__06/15/1961__Black______Small plate___ Posted on Facebook
flyingtaco_________F129760__06/15/1961__Black______Unknown_____Converted to a coaster, daily rider.
MIKE-101ST_______F129768__06/15/1961__R. Green___Unknown_____Only June frame so far for 1961 or 62.
hatz4katz_________G166085__07/27/1961__Black_____Large plate____Schwinn speedometer, toolbag, Miller Lights.
Pedalsnostalgia__G166124__07/27/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____All original paint and decals.
Janet Oh__________G167726__07/28/1961__Black_____Small plate____Looks all original. Slotted small pie plate.
Pedalsnostalgia__G167795__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate____Cliff, previous owner. Presently being Restored.
lanny8232_ _______G167833__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate____Sold 7/29/11 eBay Traverse City, MI. By coveredbytwo
M. Gibson_________G167844__07/28/1961__Black_____Small Alloy____Located in Mt. Clemens MI. 95% original with light
EDDIE PRYOR_____G167860__07/28/1961__R. Red____Small plate____Now Restored
koolbikes_________G167917__07/28/1961__R.Blue____Small alloy____Sporting beautiful new paint, light and a chrome wire carrier
tribursio__________G167935__07/28/1961__Black_____Large plate____New owner andybutchard 08/03/2014 Geeeyejo's
MIKE-101ST_______G167958__07/28/1961__Black_____Unknown_____Ebay frame. Getting put back together
snowmanss-s10____G167XXX__07/28/1961__R. Red___Unknown______USPS Corvette. Coaster modified.
OfferUp_____________G168053__07/28/1961__R. Red___Large__________Used as a Paperboy mule, Faded paint & in rough shape.
jagrand-95_________G168111__07/28/1961__Black____Small solid_____For sale on eBay 8-8-20. Original survivor
kirahotto __________H113629__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Seller: er3967 Waterford, MI. Sold 11/8/11
Brian I. ____________H113651__08/02/1961__Black___Sm. chrome slot__Nice example with a few parts updated.
schwinnlax________H113703__08/02/1961__R. Green__Small solid____ Was for sale by snydebike, Prospect Kentucky 12/19/18
70cst ______________H113712__08/02/1961__R Green__Large plate_____One of only three R. Green so far. 9/19/11
Hobo Bill__________H113765__08/02/1961__Black____Large plate_____Purchased in 1961, original owner. Eugene OR
Schwinndemonium__H113815__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate___2nd Owner. Has owned this Corvette for over 47 years!!
Seaford NY_______H114116__08/02/1962__Black____Small plate_____For Sale in NY Sept 2014. Owner unknow. Looks all OG
GTs58____________H114188__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Given up for adoption by island schwinn. It's doomed
trfindley__________ H114198__08/02/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Rare Radiant Green, a very nice original example
vincev____________H114699__08/03/1961__R. Red___Small plate_____Started out in Bakersfield, CA. Now at it's home in Crown Point, IN
J. Ferguson_______H114701__08/03/1961__R. Red___Large plate_____Started out in Ohio.
Jerseyjohn900____H114842__08/03/1961__R. Green__Small solid____Sold by morepleaze on eBay
scooter trasher___H114876__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Large plate____Rideable project missing most of the original parts, repainted
creepn ___________H114944__08/03/1961__Black____Unknown______1961 only Stem. New owner
Morgenkat_______H115?45__08/03/1961__Black____Small slotted___On eBay 1-1-22. Pics in post 315 Weird serial digit
island schwinn___H115586__08/03/1961__Violet___Large plate_____Frameset project now finished! Dubbed The Purple People Eater MK V
Krateness_________H115631__08/03/1961__Black___Large Chrome____2nd one for Krateness.
Dave Stromberger_H115643__08/03/1961__R. Red__Small solid_____Nice original survivor
jnat306bg_________H115676__08/03/1961__R. Green_Small slotted___1961 only Stem
KingSized HD_____H1157XX__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Rolling project that was painted black
bikepaulie_________H116130__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____All original and all there. Located in Texas
novavettnut _______H120616__08/04/1961__Black____Small plate_____The original owner! Full restoration just completed
GTs58______________H120642__08/04/1961__Black____Small solid_____Acquired from orig owner in New Mexico
pedalsnostalgia____H120710__08/04/1961__R. Red___Small plate____ Islandschwinn donated for the rebirth of a Coppertone 5 speed
Chuyrn ___________H121396__08/07/1961__Unknown_Large_________Project in red primer.
Unknown__________H121825__08/07/1961__Black____Small plate____Unmolested nearly complete Sold on eBay 2/8/2008
MIKE-101ST _______H121943__08/07/1961__Black____Unknown______Frame set with chainguard
mack0327_________H124349__08/08/1961__Black____Large Plate___Originally purchased in Elgin, IL and still resides in Illinois
greenephantom____H1xxxxx__08/XX/1961__R Green__Small plate____Now being restored and painted Black
lth63064 __________K152476__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Was 4 sale 1/2014. Warren, MI.
MIKE-101ST________K152480__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Has owned for the last 10 + years
Notagamerguy ____K152673__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Has been painted Blue. Ramshorn bars. Silverking rear reflector
P. Lee_______________K152718__10/25/1961__Blue______Unknown______Was converted to a fenderless down hill bomber.
mike _______________K152756__10/25/1961__R. Green__Large plate____Has been restored back to a Corvette 5
hatz4katz___________K152990__10/25/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____First one to show up with the 1962 style cable guides.
STL TED____________K152999__10/25/1961__R. Green__Unknown______ 1962 U style cable guides, 2 rivet Mesinger, Chrome fender braces/stand, 62 cast crank
Greg _______________L151445__11/27/1961__Black____Small__________Thrift shop find Muncie-mike. All Original
schwinnbikebobb __L151458__11/27/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Late 61 frame built for 62 Cleaned up & back to OEM
GTs58 ____________L151532__11/27/1961__R. Red ___Large plate_____Fresh from a shed in Stockton. 1962 model
krankrate__________L151549__11/27/1961__Black____Small plate_____Another late 1961 frame built up as a 1962 model.
GTs58 ____________L151554__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____Original paint. Small slotted alloy pie plate
Maine CL__________L151586__11/27/1961__R.Green___Small alloy____Has a Continental rear high flange hub
hotvw_____________L151628__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Project bike. Ebay seller: 1990fordbronco Location Hammond IN.
Oilit_______________L151683__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Unmolested original only missing light and crash rail
hatz4katz_________L151698__11/27/1961__R. Red___Large Chrome__ Built up from a frame, guard & crank. Sporting a rear drum brake!
Rodger M._________L152015__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______Frameset with guard Seller twohungover
G.F.Riley__________L152060__11/27/1961__R. Red___Large Chrome__Purchased in 1995 at the Memory Lane swap.
Pedalin Past_______L152117__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______ Purchased by Shadow27 and then resold
Brian I. ____________L152142__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Originated in Avondale AZ.
mcwildz06_________L152228__11/27/1961__Black_____Small plate____Late 61 frame but built in 1962 as a 1962 model.
DonFelipe_________L152274__11/27/1961__R. Red___Small solid_____Started out in Pomona and still in CA
26thstWoodsman __L152412__11/27/1961__Black____Large plate_____Owned for the last 10 years.
cat17106u9s_______L152448__11/27/1961__R.Red____Large plate_____Set up W/Crusier 5 wheelsets Custom modified.
Alex L _____________A221536__01/18/1962__Black____Small solid_____Sold by Shadow27 4-2014
dave the wave_____A223160__01/19/1962__R. Blue____Large_________ Sold a Green one to Shadow27
R69Sman _________A228147__01/24/1962__Black____Unknown_______A near complete project worthy of a restoration
koolbikes _________A228151__01/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____OG light, chrome wire carrier. One owner paper route bike.
npiotrowski1234___A228215__01/24/1962__Black____Small N,O______For sale in Arlington Heights IL. eBay
jrcfiny ____________A228259__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____All original drivetrain componets
sheratip01________A228313__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small Chrome__Ebay seller. Pittsboro N. Carolina
krate007__________A228506__01/24/1962__Black____Small plate_____Very nice original. Second owner. Origin Louisville KY
bikecrazy__________A228528__01/24/1962__R.Red___Large plate_____Owned for the last 8 years & brought it back to life.
MIKE-101ST_______A228773__01/24/1962__R. Blue___Unknown______Converted to a one speed. Origin Elmhurst, IL.
Dave Stromberger_A228803_01/24/1962__R. Blue__Large Plate_____Rolling on CST's 2.0's Upgraded freewheel and derailleur.
koolbikes__________A228852__01/24/1962__R. Green__Large plate___OG light, 4 reflector chrome wire carrier
Chris______________D215943__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small solid____One owner sold by Son
Stormsorter _______D215960__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown______Painted, stripped down rat.
BudgetBikeCenter_D215976__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate_____For sale in Wisconsin
Nickinator________D215979__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate ____Sold and then Spoker purchased it back, sold again In Minnesota
In Iowa___________D216062__04/04/1962__Black____Small Solid_____Currently for sale. Iowa Craigs.
koolbikes_________D216307__04/04/1962__R. Blue__Small plate_____Original survivor with all the goodies incl. NOS WW Tractor Treads
GTs58____________D216608__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Almost complete survivor from NY.
jnat306bg_________D216626__04/04/1962__R. Blue __Small plate_____Slotted pie plate. Original survivor
MIKE-101ST_______D216631__04/04/1962__Black____Unknown_______Frame & fork, Seller: bobbysue001 Grosport, IN.
MIKE-101ST_______D216671__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Waiting for the Bone Doctor to put her back together
D Schmitz_________D216690__04/04/1962__R. Red____Unknown______Found in Kenosha WI. as a wreck needing some attention.
123totalpack______D216708__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate______Birth year bike!
kevin x____________D217033__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid______From Redlands to Orange CA
kfox44..seller______D217048__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Fameset W/rear hub, protector, shifter, fork, guard
schwinnbikebobb__D217067__04/04/1962__White___Small plate____Originaly Black restored in White with Black markings.
StevieB_____________D217123__04/04/1962__Black____Large plate_____Getting cleaned up and reassembled
kfox44..seller______D217163__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______Frameset with guard, Sprint derailleur and shifter
Greg G._____________D217222__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid_____Popmachine was seller
Blue Freak__________D217585__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Next to the last bike built that day. Very nice survivor
hentown62corvette _H261769__08/23/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______On eBay 05/2012. Seller in Lubbock TX.
Familycar123_______H261786__08/23/1962__R. Blue___Small alloy_____Found at a Cali swap meet while riding around on his Corvette 5
5oa_________________H261829__08/23/1962__Black____Small solid____Nice survivor. Rear carrier instead of front carrier.
dealcatcher0341____H263113__08/24/1962__Black____Unknown______Most drivetrain parts replaced. 4 Sale eBay in Indiana
popmachines ______H263676__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____schwinn-bike-bobb, Trooper50
Rockford___________H263768__08/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____Original owner For sale Rockford CL
Tim s.______________H263859__08/24/1962__R. Red___Small alloy_____Beautifully restored to showroom condition.
schwinnkrate68 ____H264129__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____Found in a Chevy Corvette collectors backyard barn.
Judy Thomas ______H276216__08/30/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Was for sale in Arlington TX. Slotted protector
detroitbike_________H276385__08/30/1962__R Green__Unknown______Original Flowbee32 . Project bike. Now located in Michigan.
5oa________________H276612__08/30/1962__R. Blue___Small solid____Now in California. krateness, Blue Moon
popmachines ______H276927__08/30/1962__R. Red___Large_________Previous owner detfireff
Pantmaker ________H279197__08/31/1962__R. Blue __Small slotted___Purchased from original owner in Chicago
MisterT ___________H279201__08/31/1962__Black____Small slotted___3rd Owner. Mint un-restored original with original documents.
C. Flora___________H279226__08/31/1962__R.Green__Small plate____Slotted alloy plate. Orig derailleur
usa bicycle_______H279228__08/31/1962__Black_____1963 solid_____For sale on Ebay Very nice cond. with a new decal on the guard.
Stickley___________H279228__08/31/1962__Black____Small plate_____Complete Original Royal Oaks MI
jnat306bg_________H279778__08/31/1962__Black____Small solid_____Now in Ashland, Ky. OG drivetrain
Familycar123______H279801__08/31/1962__R. Blue___Large plate____Originally found and then sold by Dave, Popmachines
MIKE-101ST_______H279902__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____From Grass Valley CA. Small slotted protector
Pat Kane__________H280045__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____3rd Owner. Sold new @ Bob's Bicycle Nashville TN. Now in Hendersonville
Jay81_____________H280085__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plastic___Barn find.
popmachines _____J211133__09/04/1962__R. Blue___Small solid_____3nd owner. Greg M. 2nd owner
shopteacher______J211195__09/04/1962__R. Blue___Large plate____ Original owner decided to let this one go 05/2021 Never left Lincoln NE.
Riff _______________J211220__09/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Now up in Washington
amsaak___________J211226__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate_____Sold 3/4/2011 kfox44 seller. Orig. derail.
dahlq ____________J211276__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate_ ____For sale on eBay 9-10-13
ADKBIKES________J211391__09/04/1962__Black___ Small solid?____Found on FB Marketplace in NY. Ridable project getting built back to original form
Jorge Salitrero __J211587__09/04/1962__R. Green__Small solid_____Minty original! Original owner Mike Izzo just passed this one on to Jorge 06/2021
Pedalsnostalgia___L242478__11/30/1962__Coppertone__Unknown___Possibly the last Corvette 5 speed built. A 1963 model*


----------



## jimsbeercans

Here is the 62 I picked up in a barn in Baltimore Ohio. H280085. 8/31. Has a plastic small pie plate that is broken. Going to leave as is until I have time! Sorry for the small picture.

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL912/457303/6917039/411317357.jpg


----------



## fattyre

I'd be interested in a repo pie plate.  Mine is missing.   I'm 26thstwoodsman on your list, fattyre on here.


 I also need a brake caliper arm.  The side with the barrel adjuster.  It was bent from the bars being turned and hitting the frame.  I broke it like a dummy trying to straighten it.   If anyone has one I'd be interested.  


                Tom


----------



## spoker

GTs58 said:


> Lets see some pictures!   I see the Blue 62 is listed.
> 
> And Spoker, AKA buick, where is the one that you sold? Gotta new owners name for me?
> 
> Kevin and Don, please post some pictures and add your info.




paul andrews now has it,i dont remember his ph nut darcie and nick prolly have it,that was a small plate


----------



## Hobo Bill

*61 vette*

I have a 61' 5-speed...black i bought in 61...H113765... to deliver the san jose mecury...i'll postpix later...thanks for the registry you yawl........wackos


----------



## Nickinator

Who got the pretty green one from Iowa last week? Anyone here? He was asking (and I believe got) $1200. I thought about it for 5 minutes...Looked super nice and og.

Darcie


----------



## spoker

yep paul andrews has it it was a pay it forward,hes not a member but feel free to relist it with him as owner


----------



## GTs58

Nickinator said:


> Who got the pretty green one from Iowa last week? Anyone here? He was asking (and I believe got) $1200. I thought about it for 5 minutes...Looked super nice and og.
> 
> Darcie




What site or where was this one listed? 

Spoker, I changed the owners name on the one you sold. So he's not a member here huh? 

Hobo Bill. As soon as I can find a way to reduce the characters on the list, or have the max limit here changed, I'll add you to the list. (Got you listed!)


----------



## Nickinator

GTs58 said:


> What site or where was this one listed?




Craig's List. 

Darcie


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Here's my bike that I have had since May of 1975.
Reporting in for you, Gary. I damn near lost this bike in the spring as my wife threw me out of the house. Fortunately, I  was able to cash in a life insurance policy to buy a nice newer mobile home outright, and have moved all my important stuff, and myself into it. that is why I have been kind of rare lately, but here is the bike. Still looking good through thick and thin.

I just took these pics a couple of minutes ago as of this posting.

Jim.


----------



## jimsbeercans

very nice looking 5 speed.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

I guess no one wants to help you, Gary, educate people about this model bike. You would think they would. I agree, the registry needs to be made a sticky, here.


----------



## Hobo Bill

*another CORVETTE*

I bought this s-speed to deliver the san jose mercury.....still ridin'


----------



## Goldenrod1

I want to thank all of you for documenting this bike.  The old Schwinn workers and owners would be proud.  Retired workers met for breakfast in the 1990's before they all died off.  I should have recorded their old stories.  Ray


----------



## GTs58

Hobo Bill I bought this s-speed to deliver the san jose mercury.....still ridin'[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> .







Thanks for posting your pictures! Pretty uncommon for someone to still have the bike they purchased 54 years ago. You are one of two that I know of that are original owners that still has their original Corvette 5 speed. The other is novavettnut, and he did a full on resto of his Black Corvette a few years ago. He also used that bike to deliver newspapers


----------



## GTs58

Just came across a fairly new video on Youtube submitted by *Beastly82Fox*. Seems he's a Muscle Bike collector that found a Corvette 5 speed at a yard sale and he uses it for his rider. Anyone know if he is a member here, I need to get the serial number on his bike. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxJeXw4y0ks


----------



## Pantmaker

Ha. Timely post. I just put this beauty of the rack yesterday!


----------



## mack0327

I would like to add a Corvette 5 speed to my small collection. There are a few for sale in Indiana but I would like to find one in the Chicagoland area. Anyone have any idea where I can find one? PM me if you do...


----------



## GTs58

Now with the new 24 hour limit on editing a post any new additions to the list (Registry) will be impossible. This stinks!

*Problem solved. Thanks Dave!*


----------



## mike

GTs58 said:


> For sure I know vincev, greenephantom and schwinnbikebobb are and I'm looking for anyone else that has this model. I have a Registry for this bike and would really like to add your Corvette 5 to the list. Also, a buddy is planning on getting the hard to find alloy spoke protectors reproduced and we need to get at least thirty interested parties before he forks out the cash to get the dies made.
> 
> If you are interested in adding your Corvette to the registry or buying a pie plate please let me know!
> 
> Gary



I own a 61 Corvette that was restored by Glen Brown of San Clemente California. Serial #K152756 , you may add to the registry. Here are some pictures to, Thanks Mike


Schwinndemonium said:


> I guess no one wants to help you, Gary, educate people about this model bike. You would think they would. I agree, the registry needs to be made a sticky, here.


----------



## mike

mike said:


> I own a 61 Corvette that was restored by Glen Brown of San Clemente California. Serial #K152756 , you may add to the registry. Here are some pictures to, Thanks Mike
> 
> 
> View attachment 281666


----------



## mike




----------



## GTs58

Boy, that looks shiny new Mike. And that C5? Corvette emblem on the rear fender is cool! Since this forum has new software a few things have changed around here. I believe Scott, the owner, decided to put a 24 hour window for being able to edit a post. I can't make any new entries on the Registry at this time. Will check and see if something can be worked out with this issue. Thanks for posting the pics and info! Once I get this editing detail worked out I'll add your Corvette to the list.


----------



## GTs58

OMG mike, I already have your bike on the Registry! And I remember there was quite a big deal over the purchase details when it was first listed. Do you want to see your Corvette before it was restored? I'll see if I can get Island Schwinn to send me the pictures that are in our threads at the other site.

*Blue Freak_________K152756__10/26/1961__R. Blue___Large plate____In the process of being restored back to a Corvette 5  *


----------



## jimsbeercans

GTs58 said:


> OMG mike, I already have your bike on the Registry! And I remember there was quite a big deal over the purchase details when it was first listed. Do you want to see your Corvette before it was restored? I'll see if I can get Island Schwinn to send me the pictures that are in our threads at the other site.
> 
> *Blue Freak_________K152756__10/26/1961__R. Blue___Large plate____In the process of being restored back to a Corvette 5  *




I would like to see it as well. Currently locked out of SBF and will straighten that out soon! Follow these things also.
Thanks Jim


----------



## GTs58

This Corvette has a long history, and I only know about it's last few years. Mike's restored Corvette SN *K152756  *was for sale on eBay by a lady named Jen up in Klamath Falls, OR. It was purchased by Joe Ramero, AKA Blue Freak and kurbykirby on ebay at the end of 2010. Mike purchased the bike from Joe and I assume Joe didn't touch it and it was in the same condition  when Mike purchased it. Quite a huge difference!


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> OMG mike, I already have your bike on the Registry! And I remember there was quite a big deal over the purchase details when it was first listed. Do you want to see your Corvette before it was restored? I'll see if I can get Island Schwinn to send me the pictures that are in our threads at the other site.
> 
> *Blue Freak_________K152756__10/26/1961__R. Blue___Large plate____In the process of being restored back to a Corvette 5  *





for some reason,I couldn't find the picture over there.sorry for not speaking up.been kinda sidetracked lately.


----------



## GTs58

island schwinn said:


> for some reason,I couldn't find the picture over there.sorry for not speaking up.been kinda sidetracked lately.




No problem! I think there might be more pictures of the bike from the eBay listing and I hope they were not deleted when Cliff and DB got into that musket battle over this bike. The ATT: Owners thread.


----------



## island schwinn

Here they are.


----------



## Hobo Bill

hell...i've road this bike for 55 years...we went down Mt tamalpais once...without fenders....


----------



## GTs58

Just picked up an OEM freewheel for one of my Corvette projects. Surprised the rim is not peeled off.
Note. I've been looking for one of these that was not attached to a bike for over 5 years.


----------



## GTs58

Here is everyone's chance to pick up a project Corvette 5 speed! It's a 1962, SN H276385 and it was sold back in October 2011 by ebay seller flowbee. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=120783189910
Schwinn*Dewalt was the auction winner and he has had this for almost 5 years and it hasn't been touched. It's now for sale by Schwinn*Dewalt at a modest price increase due to storage rental fees. haha.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262289023345?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR

I have an all original red 5 speed corvette number g167860. Now with a new restoration job


----------



## GTs58

EDDIE PRYOR said:


> I have an all original red 5 speed corvette number g167860. Now with a new restoration job




Cool, a new one that's not on the list! Could you post some pictures and maybe give us a little history on your Corvette?

Thanks!


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR

Will do ASAP. I bought the Corvette and a Cycle truck at a northern Indiana Bike auction about 2 years ago from a very large collection.


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR




----------



## GTs58

Wow Eddie, looks like the metal cancer took over two digits of the SN. Those fork darts are unusual for a Corvette, and the bikes I've seen those on were not equipped with a drilled fork. Did you use the brazed on cable stop at the bottom inside of the seat stay when you redid the derailleur cable, or is it missing?

Got you entered on the Registry and I'll be waiting to see some of the resto pics.


----------



## Pantmaker




----------



## GTs58

There are three brazed on cable stops on the Corvette. One on the bottom of the top tube a few inches in front of the seat tube, one on the seat stay a few inches behind the seat post, and one about 8 inches up from the dropout on the inside of the seat stay. Notice the later 60's derailleur with cable stop bracket and cable running across the chain guard on Eddie's bike.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Removed the rear rack from mine to make it look more "factory delivered".

Jim.


----------



## GTs58

Looks much better without the carrier IMO. The wire crutch tip carriers are really cool but I'm not a big fan of the completely decked out bikes.


----------



## Jay81

I bought this one at Ann Arbor  serial # H280085 (already on the registry) Going to just clean, grease and replace whats missing. My question is, I thought corvettes never came with a rear rack, but looking through this thread, there are some 5 speeds that have them and mine has the typical dent in the rear fender you would see on a bike with a rear rack. Should it have one? And would the front rack have been the single hinged type or the double hinged type? I just want to make it as correct as I can. Thanks!
http://s77.photobucket.com/user/jay19812/library/62 Corvette 5 speed


----------



## island schwinn

A rear rack would've been added by the dealer or owner,but not by the factory.the correct front rack is the double hinged style.


----------



## Jay81

island schwinn said:


> A rear rack would've been added by the dealer or owner,but not by the factory.the correct front rack is the double hinged style.



Thank you!


----------



## GTs58

Bummer Jay, your photo file is empty.   http://s77.photobucket.com/user/jay19812/library/62 Corvette 5 speed


----------



## Jay81

Pics should be up now. I was in a rush to try to post them before work.


----------



## Nickinator

Jay81 said:


> I bought this one at Ann Arbor  serial # H280085 (already on the registry)




Yeah I owned that one all of 2 hours, enjoy!
Darcie


----------



## Jay81

Nickinator said:


> Yeah I owned that one all of 2 hours, enjoy!
> Darcie



Thanks again for selling it to me, I took lots of "before" pics and have started doing a little clean up on it. I actually aired up the tires and tried it out when I got home and it rode nice, just needs some minor adjustments.  Once I get it finished I'll take some more pics.


----------



## jimsbeercans

Still going to leave it as my Avatar until I get something else. Thanks.  Jim


----------



## GTs58

Jay81, just updated the Registry with your name, We're all going to be waiting for some clean up progress pictures! 

*And Pantmaker!!* Where is the info and pictures on #2 that is not entered yet?


----------



## GTs58

Does anyone here own this 1962 Corvette that's for sale on Facebook? Please send me a PM if it's yours.


----------



## Stickley

Just picked up #H279228 barn find that should clean up wonderfully!


----------



## GTs58

Wow, that 62 looks like it's OG and all there! Pretty unusual to see that and still equipped with the light. Nice score on a real survivor with no hunting down parts.


----------



## Stickley

Thanks GT ! I straightened out the front carrier and tightened the spokes last night then took it for a ride ! I plan on a completely striping and giving it a complete detail. I do need a starburst badge for it though.


----------



## GTs58

Wow! Really?

What a smoking deal! When I first came across this bike a few years ago there were no good pictures, just a few and the bike was outside. Just now hit the site and there are lots of detailed pictures so that someone can see the SN and the mighty fine condition constituting the reasonable selling price of $9499.00. lol

Now that I have the serial number (D215976) I'll add it to the registry.

http://budgetbicyclectr.com/1962-schwinn-corvette-5-speed-bicycle-18.html


----------



## Stickley

That's crazy ! I have never understood this type of selling philosophy. Rip someone off or sit on it for years in some cases. What would be a reasonable value though?


----------



## GTs58

Stickley said:


> That's crazy ! I have never understood this type of selling philosophy. Rip someone off or sit on it for years in some cases. What would be a reasonable value though?




That Corvette has been for sale for at least 7years. It's missing the head badge, S reflector, chain guard, correct derailleur and light. The spoke protector looks like it was pulled out of the garbage disposal so it's trashed. Try to find a decent original spoke protector. The bike looks like it's in pretty decent shape even sporting the plastic bolt cap on the front brake caliper. My estimated eBay high sell price would be around $400-450 with its missing and incorrect parts.


----------



## GTs58

Just added a Radiant Red 1962 to the list. Thanks Chris!


----------



## dave the wave

I have 2 of them green one i sold to the bike guy on ebay shadow27,the blue one i still have serial num.A22XXXX


----------



## GTs58

dave the wave said:


> I have 2 of them green one i sold to the bike guy on ebay shadow27,the blue one i still have serial num.A22XXXX




I know Dan (Shadow27) has sold two Black 5 speeds. Do you know if he still has the one he got from you?


----------



## GTs58

Just added this one to the list.
SN F129632  06/15/1961
Only the second one listed that has a June SN.
Owner: Jess Fortenberry


----------



## vincev

Is this a "sticky" yet??? If not why??


----------



## Freqman1

I personally believe this would set a potentially very time consuming precedent for the mods to deal with. Others of us keep offline registries of certain bikes such as the '37 RMS and '37/8 Super Streamline tank bikes. I think there could be a separate forum section titled "Registry" where a spreadsheet for each bike desiring a registry could be stored. Mandatory fields would include serial number and description. The description for each would have required entries such as color, year, original, restored, etc... depending on the bicycle. For instance I know there is a registry for white 1959 Corvettes. Color would not be an entry in this case. For Bluebirds a year and color would be necessary. The real trouble comes in here when someone posts something bogus or questionable and the mods have to get involved in "registry maintenance" . It also depends on the format limitations of the forum software of what could actually be done. Would criteria have to be set in order to establish a registry? What about someone that wants to start a registry for '62 Schwinn Typhoons? The Phantom registry would be large!

I know the current situation is not ideal but it seems to be serving the purpose. I say don't open the 'registry' can of worms. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58

An offline registry only serves the person that has it, so why would anyone want to contribute to it. I can't see were there would be anymore work for the mods. (?)  The thread/Registry creator is the one that does all the work and I can say this format does not make it easy running a growing spread sheet and there is no way to keep a straight vertical line or columns. I've tried to post a neat clean spread sheet on this forum and the SBF that was copied off my computer and it was a total mess when pasted.

I was the one that was keeping the White 1959 Corvette Registry on the SBF and it is no longer posted. It was deleted when Jennifer came back to the forum as an owner of that site.


----------



## CrazyDave

You really wanna know where all dem schweens are doncha?


----------



## GTs58

CrazyDave said:


> You really wanna know where all dem schweens are doncha?




Yeppers.

And I'm still waiting patiently for dave the wave to get me the full serial on his bike.


----------



## dave the wave

GTs58 said:


> I know Dan (Shadow27) has sold two Black 5 speeds. Do you know if he still has the one he got from you?



he sold that one on ebay.


----------



## dave the wave

dave the wave said:


> I have 2 of them green one i sold to the bike guy on ebay shadow27,the blue one i still have serial num.A223160
> 
> View attachment 363617
> 
> View attachment 363618


----------



## GTs58

I'm adding this one to the list. Original owner (name unknown) is currently listing it for sale.

*Original Chicago Schwinn Corvette - $2000 (Rockford)

This bike was built on 08/24/62 (S/N H263768) and I received it for my 11th birthday. I used it for about five years, until I could drive a real car. Since that time it has been stored in either in my parents or my garage and/or basement.

It is 100% original and has never been worked on or modified. It has some scratches and dings but is in overall great condition for a 54 year old bike.

https://rockford.craigslist.org/bik/5866621099.html





















*


----------



## furyus

Just found this "50's Cruiser" on ebay and snagged it.



 
H115586 August 3, 1961. Radiant Red hiding under a rattle can coat of black. Barely unpacked, and haven't received the wheels yet. No plans to restore to factory but a return to dignity for certain.

furyus


----------



## GTs58

Got you on the list furyus. Thanks for posting your new project!


----------



## Muncie-mike

Here's my 61 Corvette I picked up at a rummage sale quite a few years back I still have it the serial numbers are L151445


----------



## GTs58

Super nice original Corvette Mike! I have yet to get one that still had the light. And a L15XXXX 11/27/61 serial number! The Corvette 5 speeds with that dated serial number were all built as the new 1962 models. Most all of these on the Registry that were complete originals also had a 1962 cast dated crank. There were some changes on the 62's so that also helps in identifying the model year. The 62's had the U welded on cable guides and the 61's had the brazed on tubes. The shifter mount was also electro welded on and the 61's were brazed on. The fender braces and kickstands were Chrome on the 62's and 61's had cadmium plated stands and braces. The 61 Mesingers had three rivets per side and the 62's had two per side, but I've seen many early built 62 models with the 3 rivet seat and Schwinn was probably using up their earlier stock. I'd be curious to know what your crank cast date is if you have that info handy. I'd also like to know if your spoke protector is the solid piece or the slotted. I can barely see the edge of it in the picture.

Thanks for posting your Corvette, and I'll get it entered on the Registry. Looks like it's the earliest L151 serial.


----------



## Muncie-mike

My bike has the three rivet seat chrome kickstand and fender braces solid pie pan and I haven't had the crank out in a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD

Here's my 5 Spd as found a few mos. ago, #H1157XX dated 08-03-1961. Haven't pulled the crank yet to date it. It needs a lotta love-It's been rattle-canned and needs some (a bunch of) missing parts but it's a five-speed Corvette.


----------



## GTs58

KingSized HD said:


> Here's my 5 Spd as found a few mos. ago, #H1157XX dated 08-03-1961. Haven't pulled the crank yet to date it. It needs a lotta love-It's been rattle-canned and needs some (a bunch of) missing parts but it's a five-speed Corvette.
> 
> View attachment 450959




I love those Corvette 5 speed projects! If I remember correctly, that was originally Radiant Blue. What's the current plan for that one? You can do a correct color RB rattle can paint job and then build it up as 5 speed Corvette (beach) Cruiser and put all those Cali Klunkers and Spitfire 5's to shame. 
Get me the full serial and I'll add it to the Registry.

Rattle Can Paint Match. The new improved match.


----------



## GTs58

Just updated the Registry with Spokers repurchased Corvette. After 7 or so years, selling and then purchasing it back, this project has finally made it's debut as a completed bike. Spoker, I'm tickled to finally see it completed! 





*Here's his thread.* http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/62-5-speed-corvette.109615/


----------



## Oilit

Here's another one for the registry. I got this a few years back off Craigslist from a man who was more into cars. The serial number is L151683 and the dealer sticker reads "Pepper's Bicycles, 4130 E. Colfax (At Ash St)". Searching the internet, Pepper's Bicycles is no longer in business but were maybe in Denver CO, and that's about all I know about the history of this bike. The headlight and the seat rail are gone, there's some rust, the decals are worn and it has a set of Schwinn Tractor tires, but it looks original otherwise. And somebody stuck orange tape on the sides of the pedals. Better visibility if you're safety minded.


----------



## GTs58

Nice survivor Oilit.   Appears to be an unmolested original 1962! Have you taken it out for a ride yet?
The teeth on the freewheel are in excellent shape indicating it's a low mile bike, but I see one tooth on the chain ring that's questionable. I'd love to see this one all spruced up.

Got it on the list, thanks!


----------



## Oilit

@GTs58, Thanks! I haven't done a whole lot to this one. I got it just as I was getting back into bicycles, and I wanted to make sure I knew what I was doing before I tried anything drastic. I've cleaned up some of the chrome but that's about it. Now that I know more about it I probably ought to call the guy I got it from and see if I can find out more about it's history.


----------



## Krateness

Picked this one up off of Facebook on Saturday for $200 a little over an hour away from my house. S/N H115631

Has anyone ever see a 5 speed Corvette with "Stik Shift" by the shifter before? Mines the only one I've seen so far and it doesn't appear to be a decal...


----------



## Krateness

GTs58 said:


> Just came across a fairly new video on Youtube submitted by *Beastly82Fox*. Seems he's a Muscle Bike collector that found a Corvette 5 speed at a yard sale and he uses it for his rider. Anyone know if he is a member here, I need to get the serial number on his bike.




And for what it is worth now some year and half later lol I'm Beastly82Fox on YouTube and "Krateness" on SBF. The blue in my video is already on the registry under my name Krateness on the Schwinn Bike Forum.


----------



## Oilit

Krateness said:


> Picked this one up off of Facebook on Saturday for $200 a little over an hour away from my house. S/N H115631
> 
> Has anyone ever see a 5 speed Corvette with "Stik Shift" by the shifter before? Mines the only one I've seen so far and it doesn't appear to be a decal...
> 
> View attachment 483929View attachment 483930



I've never seen the "Stick Shift" before. But at $200.00, you made out like a bandit in any case!


----------



## GTs58

Pretty picture, real yard art.  *Anyone here own this 1962?*


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Pantmaker said:


> Ha. Timely post. I just put this beauty of the rack yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 237670
> 
> View attachment 237671



Awesome.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

EDDIE PRYOR said:


> View attachment 306082 View attachment 306083 View attachment 306085 View attachment 306086
> 
> View attachment 306080
> 
> View attachment 306081
> 
> View attachment 306084




Love this one. ...


----------



## bikepaulie

Schwinn Corvette 5-speed Aug 3, 1961.


----------



## vincev

Krateness said:


> Picked this one up off of Facebook on Saturday for $200 a little over an hour away from my house. S/N H115631
> 
> Has anyone ever see a 5 speed Corvette with "Stik Shift" by the shifter before? Mines the only one I've seen so far and it doesn't appear to be a decal...
> 
> View attachment 483929View attachment 483930



Just curious.Where is Hobart? I live close to a town called Hobart,In.


----------



## GTs58

Hey @bikepaulie 
That sure looks like a 100% original that's complete. You have more pictures and a serial number?


----------



## bikepaulie

GTs58 said:


> Hey @bikepaulie
> That sure looks like a 100% original that's complete. You have more pictures and a serial number?




ser#: H116130. Hmm, I’ll have to take it out for a spin with the camera. Thanks!


----------



## island schwinn

I now own the project bike in post #79.I'll be pulling a few parts together from my stash and then selling it a bit more complete.probably in the 250 range if anyone is interested.


----------



## GTs58

island schwinn said:


> I now own the project bike in post #79.I'll be pulling a few parts together from my stash and then selling it a bit more complete.probably in the 250 range if anyone is interested.




Got you on the list, even though it might be for a short time. I'll let you know if I come across anyone looking for a project.


----------



## island schwinn

Quick pic.more parts will be added.


----------



## That bike guy

Here you go.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162887254005


----------



## GTs58

That bike guy said:


> Here you go.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162887254005View attachment 750627




I caught that one a few days ago and now I'm waiting to get the serial number from the seller. Looks like it's missing 1 cable guide and half of another one. Thanks for reminding about that one.


----------



## GTs58

Just got a reply from the seller.  Says the center cable guide is missing.

Serial number.


----------



## GTs58

Adding this 61 to the list. Been waiting for a phone call from the buyer to claim ownership but haven't heard a word. lol Ebay seller was morepleaze in Jersey. Appears to be all original other than the tire(s).  

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=173209617340


----------



## GTs58

Adding Popmachines recently sold 62. Serial # D217222
New owner Greg G.


----------



## 123totalpack

This is my only middleweight bicycle the Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed. This is also my birth year(1962) so I guess I will keep this one.


----------



## Adam1231

All things being equal, how much of a premium do stick shift corvettes bring vs a standard kickback hub version? 

I have a chance to buy a stick shift version... What to look out for when buying?


----------



## GTs58

Adam1231 said:


> All things being equal, how much of a premium do stick shift corvettes bring vs a standard kickback hub version?
> 
> I have a chance to buy a stick shift version... What to look out for when buying?




Your first question is hard to answer. From sales on eBay, a regular Corvette $250+ and for a 5 speed $600+.

The Corvette production lasted for 11 years and the Corvette 5 speed production was spotty and produced a day or two in each of it's 9 1/2 month total production time.

First thing to look for is all the correct drive train components. All the other components were the same as the regular Corvettes. Another thing to look for is it has all 3 cable guides and shifter mount. The type of cable guides on the 62 model are notorious for being broken or missing.


----------



## Adam1231

GTs58 said:


> Your first question is hard to answer. From sales on eBay, a regular Corvette $250+ and for a 5 speed $600+.
> 
> The Corvette production lasted for 11 years and the Corvette 5 speed production was spotty and produced a day or two in each of it's 9 1/2 month total production time.
> 
> First thing to look for is all the correct drive train components. All the other components were the same as the regular Corvettes. Another thing to look for is it has all 3 cable guides and shifter mount. The type of cable guides on the 62 model are notorious for being broken or missing.





Here's the "5 speed" corevette! I'm thinking it's not an original 5 speed?!


----------



## GTs58

Adam1231 said:


> Here's the "5 speed" corevette! I'm thinking it's not an original 5 speed?!




*That is a real 1962 Corvette 5 speed*. The welded on shifter mount may have been broken off. The shifter mount and cable guides were spot welded verses being brazed on like the 61 models. Fork is bent.

From what I can see in that picture it looks like it has the original derailleur and spoke protector. The freewheel and rear hub is most likely the original also but can't tell from the picture. That stick shift looks like it came out of a Kenworth 18 speed. There are huret clamp on shifter mounts for the original set up if the mount is broken off then that shifter can be used on a Sting Ray.  The front carrier and light are missing and the picture doesn't show the 50$ rear reflector. Fenders and rims look very nice, but pictures are deceptive with the bright work. What's the seller's price range?

And, was the serial number posted?


----------



## GTs58

This one recently changed hands again so the new owner's name would be appreciated. You can PM me and I'll update the Registry.
The serial number posted by the previous owner H113651 doesn't match the one Krateness posted. I'm inclined to believe the number Krateness posted is correct. SN H115631.


----------



## GTs58

Adding a new entry, Bob Synder's 1961 that is currently for sale here on the Cabe. 

Serial number H113103. Appears all original and only missing the head light.  
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1961-schwinn-corvette-5-speed-radiant-green.144537/


----------



## schwinnlax

GTs58 said:


> Adding a new entry, Bob Synder's 1961 that is currently for sale here on the Cabe.
> 
> Serial number H113103. Appears all original and only missing the head light.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1961-schwinn-corvette-5-speed-radiant-green.144537/



I am the new owner of this one.  Hoping to do a conservative restoration without having to repaint anything.


----------



## GTs58

schwinnlax said:


> I am the new owner of this one.  Hoping to do a conservative restoration without having to repaint anything.




Cool! Just updated the list. Is the bike in your hands now? Bob said the rear rim was bad but I couldn't see anything wrong in the pictures. A few new spokes so maybe it needs truing?


----------



## schwinnlax

I do have the bike.  Unpacked it yesterday.  Rear rim issue is a lot of rust - I think the chrome has been worn off where the brake pads touched on one side of the rim.  Bob included a decent shape rim in the deal, so I'll be replacing the rim.

Also, the tear drop reflector is black.  Is that correct or is this a replacement?  Most pictures of the Corvette 5 seem to have chrome colored reflectors.  The reflector was damaged in shipping, so I'm going to have to get a replacement anyway. Just want to know what's correct.

Thanks!


----------



## GTs58

Bummer having to replace the rim. Getting the freewheel off without damage to do so can be a pain even with the correct freewheel tool.
I believe there may have been two different suppliers of those S reflector housings or a possible chrome cladding process change at some time. I've seen where the chrome wears off and it's black underneath and some were it looks like the plastic on the inside of the housing. The actual finish is simulated chrome


----------



## schwinnlax

GTs58 said:


> Bummer having to replace the rim. Getting the freewheel off without damage to do so can be a pain even with the correct freewheel tool.
> I believe there may have been two different suppliers of those S reflector housings or a possible chrome cladding process change at some time. I've seen where the chrome wears off and it's black underneath and some were it looks like the plastic on the inside of the housing. The actual finish is simulated chrome



Looks like the plastic is a white/gray color on the inside.  So, the black must either be deteriorated "simulated" chrome, or a layer in between the plastic and "chrome" coating for better adhesion?

In either case, I'll be looking for a nice replacement.


----------



## schwinnlax

By the way, I think the serial number you have listed is incorrect.  The 5th digit is very weak, but I'm fairly certain it is a 7 and not a 1.  So, the serial number should be *H113703.*

Also, front fork is marked 101, which I assume means October '61.


----------



## vincev

Congrats on the new bike !


----------



## GTs58

Adding this 62 to the list and it is currently for sale on eBay. SN is A228313. Most of the rear drive train parts have been replaced. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=153449618735


----------



## GTs58

Adding this one to the list. It's for sale in the Newport Beach area so you Cali guys might want to try out one of these. 
Looks pretty much all original and can't tell if the derailleur is a bent up original or something else. Missing just a few pieces. I'll have to verify the serial, it seems the seller has it listed as a 61 with a 61 number but the cable guides say it's a 1962 model.


----------



## GTs58

*Just came across this old page doing a Google search. Anyone know the history or whereabouts on this one?*


----------



## GTs58

Just finished adding @bikecrazy  's 62 to the list. The paint was down to the aluminum base so he gave this one a new life. Feel free to add any other info on your Corvette bikecrazy!  Beautiful paint work!


----------



## hatz4katz

GTs58 said:


> Adding this one to the list. It's for sale in the Newport Beach area so you Cali guys might want to try out one of these.
> Looks pretty much all original and can't tell if the derailleur is a bent up original or something else. Missing just a few pieces. I'll have to verify the serial, it seems the seller has it listed as a 61 with a 61 number but the cable guides say it's a 1962 model.
> 
> View attachment 990248
> 
> View attachment 990247





GTs58 said:


> Adding this one to the list. It's for sale in the Newport Beach area so you Cali guys might want to try out one of these.
> Looks pretty much all original and can't tell if the derailleur is a bent up original or something else. Missing just a few pieces. I'll have to verify the serial, it seems the seller has it listed as a 61 with a 61 number but the cable guides say it's a 1962 model.
> 
> View attachment 990248
> 
> View attachment 990247



I purchased this bike and a separate Corvette 5 speed frame from the seller.  The bike is currently in pieces on the workbench getting a refurbishment. No repaint, just a good cleaning and replacing the wrong parts with the correct ones. The bike was pretty beat up when I purchased it, but will be a nice rider when I am finished.  After this one is complete, I'll move on the frame that I bought, making it a complete bike again.


----------



## GTs58

@hatz4katz  Glad to see that you were the one to grab that!   And a big thanks to @lounging for giving me the heads up on this one.  

Can you shoot me a picture of the serial number? I need to verify the number on this one since the seller stated it was an H October 61 stamping, but it's a 62 model. Thinking it's a L serial where all the other 61 stamped 62's started. Also, any info on the crank casting would also be appreciated.


----------



## hatz4katz

GTs58 said:


> @hatz4katz  Glad to see that you were the one to grab that!   And a big thanks to @lounging for giving me the heads up on this one.
> 
> Can you shoot me a picture of the serial number? I need to verify the number on this one since the seller stated it was an H October 61 stamping, but it's a 62 model. Thinking it's a L serial where all the other 61 stamped 62's started. Also, any info on the crank casting would also be appreciated.



Serial number is K152990 which I believe gives it a date of Oct 3, 1961.  Crank's date is 61.  So is it a 61 or 62?  Sorry no pictures but I verified the numbers.  I'll post pictures of the bike after I assemble it over the next week or so.  Interesting example of how a bike that looks relatively good in the pictures really is a POS when you get it home.....
Part of the game......


----------



## GTs58

hatz4katz said:


> Serial number is K152990 which I believe gives it a date of Oct 3, 1961.  Crank's date is 61.  So is it a 61 or 62?  Sorry no pictures but I verified the numbers.  I'll post pictures of the bike after I assemble it over the next week or so.  Interesting example of how a bike that looks relatively good in the pictures really is a POS when you get it home.....
> Part of the game......




Well that just knocked me off my chair! Looks like Schwinn started using those 10 speed cable guides earlier than the Nov. 27 serial numbered 1962 models. I did notice that one had the galvanized fender braces and kickstand unlike the 62 models. Interesting piece that has put a kink in my production notes on this model. I'll have to say that one is actually a 1961 model with the new not so improved but easier attached cable guides.  lol

*Note the type errors in the original serial number list during this time. * 
10/17 ------------------ K137977 ----------------- K140226
10/18 ------------------ K140227 ----------------- K141952
10/19 ------------------ K141953 ----------------- K144430
10/20 ------------------ K144431 ----------------- K146980
10/23 ------------------ K146981 ----------------- K149651
10/24 ------------------ K149652 ----------------- K152051
10/25 ------------------ K152052 ----------------- *K145486*
10/26 ------------------ *K145487* ----------------- K157449
10/27 ------------------ K157450 ----------------- K160300
10/28 ------------------ K160301 ----------------- K162000
10/30 ------------------ K162001 ----------------- K164550
10/31 ------------------ K164551 ----------------- K166950

*The New Corrected List by GT 07-07-2019*

10/17 ------------------ K137977 ----------------- K140226
10/18 ------------------ K140227 ----------------- K141952
10/19 ------------------ K141953 ----------------- K144430
10/20 ------------------ K144431 ----------------- K146980
10/23 ------------------ K146981 ----------------- K149651
10/24 ------------------ K149652 ----------------- K152051
10/25 ------------------ K152052 ----------------- K155486
10/26 ------------------ K155487 ----------------- K157449
10/27 ------------------ K157450 ----------------- K160300
10/28 ------------------ K160301 ----------------- K162000
10/30 ------------------ K162001 ----------------- K164550
10/31 ------------------ K164551 ----------------- K166950


----------



## schwinnlax

hatz4katz said:


> Interesting example of how a bike that looks relatively good in the pictures really is a POS when you get it home.....
> Part of the game......



I had the same experience with my green Corvette 5 speed.  I think these bikes are so desireable that we hope for the best from pictures...


----------



## GTs58

schwinnlax said:


> I had the same experience with my green Corvette 5 speed.  I think these bikes are so desireable that we hope for the best from pictures...




I'm definitely a member of that club @schwinnlax  and @hatz4katz  .. And more than once!  LOL


----------



## schwinnlax

I don't know if you are keeping track, GT, but I did a tally of original bike colors on your registry.  Just thought this would be interesting:

Original Color -- No. of Bikes -- Percent
Black -- 41 -- 40%
Red -- 33 -- 32%
Blue -- 14 -- 14%
Green -- 13 -- 13%
Coppertone -- 1 -- 1%
Unknown -- 1 -- 1%

Total: 103

Maybe you could copy this to your original post and update as new bikes are added...


----------



## hatz4katz

GTs58 said:


> Adding this one to the list. It's for sale in the Newport Beach area so you Cali guys might want to try out one of these.
> Looks pretty much all original and can't tell if the derailleur is a bent up original or something else. Missing just a few pieces. I'll have to verify the serial, it seems the seller has it listed as a 61 with a 61 number but the cable guides say it's a 1962 model.
> 
> View attachment 990248
> 
> Here are the after pictures. Bike ended up being a nice rider. Thank you to all that helped me with this.


----------



## GTs58

Just entered your Corvette on the list @hatz4katz  ...... Had to modify the other K serial numbered entries with the correct date. Seems the type error in the original serial list thru me off by one day. I'm copying your pictures and adding them here since your post was wrapped up in a quote and they don't show up unless one clicks on expand.
I would like to add that this piece is the first actual 1961 serial numbered Corvette to show up with the 1962 style 10 speed cable guides, but it's still a 1961 model. The 11/27/61 L serial numbered Corvettes all had these cable guides and all were built up as 1962 models with the chrome stand and fender braces, and  just about all of them having a 1962 cast dated crank.

Before....





After.......


----------



## Hammerhead

Saw this one on Craigslist. Thought it should be added to the list. Serial number L151568.
Hammerhead


----------



## GTs58

Hammerhead said:


> Saw this one on Craigslist. Thought it should be added to the list. Serial number L151568.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1027038
> 
> View attachment 1027039




Thanks! Can you PM me with the CL link?


----------



## GTs58

Here are all the shots of one currently for sale in Maine. Seller is looking for offers so someone local might be able to pick this one up cheap.

Serial number L151586 is another Nov 27, 1961 stamped number and the bike is most likely a 62 model with those cable guides, chrome fender braces and stand.


----------



## island schwinn

Should we add this one?


----------



## GTs58

island schwinn said:


> Should we add this one?View attachment 1027370





Sure looks like a Corvette 5 speed to me!   Nice detailed job! Who's the Bandit?


----------



## Schwinn499

Hammerhead said:


> Saw this one on Craigslist. Thought it should be added to the list. Serial number L151568.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1027038
> 
> View attachment 1027039



Interesting it has a large flange rear hub.


----------



## GTs58

Schwinn499 said:


> Interesting it has a large flange rear hub.




Good catch! I overlooked that on my first round looking at the pictures but when I was verifying the serial and was taking a closer look at the spoke protector I said "what!"  after it hit me in the face. 
I'm guessing someone laced an S-7 to a 62 Continental unit. They should have done the front hub too, that would've been cool.


----------



## hatz4katz

GTs58 said:


> Just entered your Corvette on the list @hatz4katz  ...... Had to modify the other K serial numbered entries with the correct date. Seems the type error in the original serial list thru me off by one day. I'm coping your pictures and adding them here since your post was wrapped up in a quote and they don't show up unless one clicks on expand.
> I would like to add that this piece is the first actual 1961 serial numbered Corvette to show up with the 1962 style 10 speed cable guides, but it's still a 1961 model. The 11/27/61 L serial numbered Corvettes all had these cable guides and all were built up as 1962 models with the chrome stand and fender braces, and  just about all of them having a 1962 cast dated crank.
> 
> Before....
> 
> View attachment 1027005
> 
> After.......
> 
> View attachment 1027006
> 
> View attachment 1027010
> Thank you, Gary for your help and info getting this bike back to original.


----------



## GTs58

@hatz4katz  Makes me happy to see another one cleaned up and back on the road. It sure looked good leading that pack of old beaters!  LOL


----------



## hatz4katz

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1028339 @hatz4katz  Makes me happy to see another one cleaned up and back on the road. It sure looked good leading that pack of old beaters!  LOL



Thanks, Gary. The help from you and Brian sure made the task easier. BTW: Corvette 5 speed = fast bike,  rider: Not so fast....
Next up on the project list is a red Corvette 5 speed frame. Need rims, brakes, handlebars, and god knows what else as I proceed with the build.


----------



## schwinnlax

Had a local collector/flipper buy a bike from me recently.  Showed him the bikes in my collection.  He started rambling on about the 5 speed corvette and how it was first advertised in 1960.  He said he had an ad from some magazine (can't remember the name) from 1960 advertising the 5 speed Corvette.  He was rambling on random "facts" about Schwinn bikes, most of which were wrong, so I didn't give it much creedance.  Anyone know anything about the supposed ad campaign he's talking about?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

He may be talking about the comic book ad for the 5 speeds.  Not sure how early these came out but GT will know.   In case anybody wonders the price of $79.95 is $675 in todays money.


----------



## GTs58

This is the earliest one I've seen, and it was dated July 1961.





The Winter scene comic ad was in multiple comic books for the December  61 issues and  probably on stands in fall. That buyer must be thinking about the brand new Continental or maybe the Varsity for 1960.


----------



## koolbikes

Here's a couple more Ads from the 1962 Schwinn AD Mat Catalog.
Dated 4/10/1962


----------



## koolbikes

My Schwinn 5 speed Corvette for the registry...
Restored Blue, serial # G167917 July 28, 1961. has the small spoke protector, cup style cable stops, and NOS Schwinn W/W Westwind Tires, this is the bicycle I ride the most.


----------



## koolbikes

Here's information of my BLACK, Schwinn 5 speed Corvette's for the registry ...
 Serial # A228151, January 24, 1962, small spoke protector, cable U-stops.
Original condition.
Purchased from the original owner, he used this as a newspaper route bicycle, original had a 4 reflector round loop rear rack, it broke so he replaced with the later 2 reflector rack, OG headlight, Schwinn HD W/W Tractor Tread Tires, has the small spoke protector, cable U-Stops, OG Seat broke and replaced with a more padded  Messenger Seat, needs a good cleaning.


----------



## koolbikes

Here's information of my R. GREEN Schwinn 5 speed Corvette for the registry ...
Serial # A228852, January 24, 1962, large spoke protector, cable U-stops.
Original Condition.
Purchased at the Ann-Arbor Bicycle Show / Swap.
Has all the right parts, needs some clean-up and some updating, going to keep her in the OG condition. Rides Nice !


----------



## GTs58

Awesome @koolbikes !!!! I'm thinking you are the one I knew about from way back, 7-8-9 years ago, that had a few 5 speeds but I was never able to get the info. Your Blue 61 is flat out beautiful, nice job!
Thank you for the pictures and information I've been waiting so long for! 

  I'm glad to finally get these on the list!


----------



## GTs58

Adding another Black 1962. Currently on eBay and it's located in Indiana. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=174035267376


----------



## schwinnlax

What's up with that chain guard?

Also, did you see this one on e-bay?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1962-Schwi...121542?hash=item1a81572486:g:dqAAAOSwRSddIRiT

No S/N visible in the pictures or mentioned in the description.


----------



## GTs58

schwinnlax said:


> What's up with that chain guard?
> 
> Also, did you see this one on e-bay?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1962-Schwi...121542?hash=item1a81572486:g:dqAAAOSwRSddIRiT
> 
> No S/N visible in the pictures or mentioned in the description.




The Black one has been modified quite a bit on the drivetrain and that shiny chrome on the crank and ring looks good with that generic fits all chrome chain guard. I have one just like it that I took off my 65 Varsity Tourist if you're interested in one for a pre war project. 
I've tried a couple times to get the serial number on that Blue Corvette that's been for sale for maybe a month now. The seller has never replied back to my messages. Guess it's time to try one more time.


----------



## JimR56

GTs58 said:


> I've tried a couple times to get the serial number on that Blue Corvette that's been for sale for maybe a month now. The seller has never replied back to my messages. Guess it's time to try one more time.



Hi guys, although I've been aware of the CABE for a *very* long time (perhaps before this incarnation of the forums began?), I am a newly registered member here.  I'll save my introductory comments for a more appropriate place, but I just read this entire thread, and loved every bit of it.  It's amazing to see the dedication displayed here, especially by Gary.  Anyway, I just wanted to jump in here and possibly help to clarify something.

The blue 5-speed currently on ebay appears to be the same bike that has been discussed earlier in the thread (most recently in post #91, back in 2017) by member 'Krateness' (aka 'Beastly82Fox' on youtube:  



 )  The wear on the chainguard and seat tube sticker made it immediately obvious to me when I looked at the ebay listing.  So the bike is already in the registry.  I hope I have that right!

Thanks to everybody who has contributed to this.  Looking forward to new specimens showing up, new stories, and possibly owning one of these beauties myself one day.


----------



## GTs58

JimR56 said:


> Hi guys, although I've been aware of the CABE for a *very* long time (perhaps before this incarnation of the forums began?), I am a newly registered member here.  I'll save my introductory comments for a more appropriate place, but I just read this entire thread, and loved every bit of it.  It's amazing to see the dedication displayed here, especially by Gary.  Anyway, I just wanted to jump in here and possibly help to clarify something.
> 
> The blue 5-speed currently on ebay appears to be the same bike that has been discussed earlier in the thread (most recently in post #91, back in 2017) by member 'Krateness' (aka 'Beastly82Fox' on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> )  The wear on the chainguard and seat tube sticker made it immediately obvious to me when I looked at the ebay listing.  So the bike is already in the registry.  I hope I have that right!
> 
> Thanks to everybody who has contributed to this.  Looking forward to new specimens showing up, new stories, and possibly owning one of these beauties myself one day.





Welcome to the Forum Jim! 

  You sure have a keen eye and memory catching the details on those two Corvette images identifying them as one in the same. You definitely have it right. If in fact it's for sale by someone at Blue Moon I have a good idea why it's there. 

Thanks for your help with this one, I appreciate it! And I hope you enjoy it here on the Cabe.


----------



## JimR56

GTs58 said:


> Welcome to the Forum Jim! View attachment 1070345  You sure have a keen eye and memory catching the details on those two Corvette images identifying them as one in the same. You definitely have it right. If in fact it's for sale by someone at Blue Moon I have a good idea why it's there.
> 
> Thanks for your help with this one, I appreciate it! And I hope you enjoy it here on the Cabe.



Thanks Gary, and glad I could make a (very) small contribution here.  My eyes aren't all that keen, btw.  I simply had the advantage of having just read this whole thread all in one sitting, and watching the youtube video minutes before looking at the ebay listing.  Coincidentally, I had seen that same listing just prior to opening this thread, having followed one of those "you might also like this" links associated with another vintage Corvette (not a 5-speed) auction that I've been watching lately.


----------



## koolbikes

Finally took pictures, this is the bike that started my Corvette 5 speed collecting craze. Found this bicycle at the Memory Lane Bicycle Swap Meet many years ago. Original Condition Survivor, Blue, small spoke protector, NOS W/W HD Tractor Tread Tires. Serial # D216307 April 04, 1962


----------



## GTs58

Thank you @koolbikes ! As the saying goes, "Better late than never".    So this one is the first of three or have there been more added over the last 9 -10 years? I heard you had a couple and that was way back in time, even before I posted this request on the SBF in 2010.





I'll get this one on the list, and I'm really happy to see you finally photographed this R Blue beauty. My first one was a weathered frameset that the original owner just pulled out of his shed.


----------



## koolbikes

GTs58, 
Yes, this is the 1st but had others that are listed in the registry but are new owners. I own four, the Two Blue, Black & Green, but still looking for that OG Red one to complete my collection.


----------



## GTs58

koolbikes said:


> GTs58,
> Yes, this is the 1st but had others that are listed in the registry but are new owners. I own four, the Two Blue, Black & Green, but still looking for that OG Red one to complete my collection.




Usually the Black and Red ones show up more often than the other two colors so I'm surprised you don't have one in Red. I'm flooded with Black and Red ones with only one Blue and not one of my eight is Green.

I'll be updating the list shortly.
Been thinking about adding this one but it's just a rattle canned black frame that was rebuilt with some odd ball parts and then stripped down and sold. Hard to tell from any of the pictures, but it might have originally been R. Blue.











*26" SCHWINN CORVETTE 5 SPEED FRAME. SHIFTER AND REAR DERAILER & CABLE. SERIAL NUMBER G168072 = 7/28/61*


----------



## JimR56

Hey Gary, I just happened to stumble onto the following while searching Craigslist (not locally for me), and figured you might want to know about it.  A bit worse condition-wise than that green '61 from this past July, unfortunately...









						Vintage Schwinn Corvettes 5-Speed
					

This is a 1961-62 Corvette 5-Speed Green and 3-speed Blue. The green bike is rideable the blue is missing parts. They come as pictured and no other parts. They are both missing the starburst head...



					orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## GTs58

Thanks for the heads up Jim!

Appears to be a 1961 and it has been neglected, but the fork isn't bent! Someone did flip the chain ring around, probably to see if that would fix the derailleur issue. lol
I'll save the pictures while I wait for the seller to send a serial number. Looks like a great candidate for a custom California Cruiser 5 or maybe a Corvette Klunker 5.


----------



## vincev

JimR56 said:


> Hey Gary, I just happened to stumble onto the following while searching Craigslist (not locally for me), and figured you might want to know about it.  A bit worse condition-wise than that green '61 from this past July, unfortunately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Schwinn Corvettes 5-Speed
> 
> 
> This is a 1961-62 Corvette 5-Speed Green and 3-speed Blue. The green bike is rideable the blue is missing parts. They come as pictured and no other parts. They are both missing the starburst head...
> 
> 
> 
> orangecounty.craigslist.org



Someone should save this !


----------



## flyingtaco

Hi  Gary
I would like to add my Corvette to the registry serial # F129760. It hasn’t been a 5 speed for quite some time. I picked it up for cheap ($20). Put some parts that I had laying around on it and have been using it as my daily rider. Probably won’t get around to getting it back to it’s original form, but who knows.
Greg


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Next year, 2020 will mark 45 years that I have owned my 5 speed Corvette, in May.


----------



## GTs58

Schwinndemonium said:


> Next year, 2020 will mark 45 years that I have owned my 5 speed Corvette, in May.






I've picked up a couple of these from the original owners and it's hard to imagine they held on to these bikes for over 48 years. My first Corvette 5 speed purchased from the original owner was a May 61 serial numbered frame set with few original worn out and rusted pieces that weren't usable. It was used to deliver newspapers in a rural dirt road area. The owner collected almost everything needed to restore it but decided to auction off everything he had collected to rebuild the bike. I believe @Hobo Bill is the only one on the list that I know of that is the original owner. That's approximately 58 years now!


----------



## JimR56

Posted here today in the for sale listings (bike not in registry









						Withdrawn - Going to ebay Green Schwinn Corvette 5 speed Bicycle | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Project bike that I don't see myself getting to anytime soon. Original paint. Frame is straight no dings cracks or repairs. Missing the shifter, cable and chain. The rear rim was replaced with a later 1970's s-6. One brake lever is incorrect. No chain. I am including a decent center stamped S-7...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58

JimR56 said:


> Posted here today in the for sale listings (bike not in registry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Withdrawn - Going to ebay Green Schwinn Corvette 5 speed Bicycle | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
> 
> 
> Project bike that I don't see myself getting to anytime soon. Original paint. Frame is straight no dings cracks or repairs. Missing the shifter, cable and chain. The rear rim was replaced with a later 1970's s-6. One brake lever is incorrect. No chain. I am including a decent center stamped S-7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com




Just sent him a PM. Interesting piece, the second one to show up with the 1962 style cable guides AND first to have a 2 rivet 62 seat. I just need to find out if the stand and fender braces are chrome verses the cad. Seat post is cad.


----------



## JimR56

Another one (again in rough shape) just came up for sale here today:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-corvette-5-speed.164296/


----------



## GTs58

@rollin2  could you please post the serial number on your Corvette? Thanks!


----------



## 5oa

I have two!


----------



## 5oa




----------



## GTs58

5oa said:


> View attachment 1131099View attachment 1131100





Whoa! Two August 62's in the B colors.    Where have you been hiding @5oa?

Got the Blue one updated on the list and I'll add your Black one shortly.  Any history on that one? Looks pretty much original including the drive train parts.
After looking at the list again I'm pretty convinced there never were any May, June or July 1962 serial numbered Corvette 5 speeds. So these were built only in a few batches during 1962 with none recorded so far in February, March or October either. Pretty few production runs for this model.


----------



## GTs58

I'm posting this for @Tim s and @Xlobsterman.

The pictured Black 1961 Corvette below was restored (but not the seat) and then sold for $2200 over 10 years ago, I believe in 2008. It is not on the Registry because the owner could not read the serial number due to the the thick paint or powder coating. He was reselling the bike in maybe 2013 using this picture among others. I talked to him about removing the paint or powder coating on the drop out but he didn't want to do that. He did finally sell the bike after months and multiple eBay listings for quite a bit less than what he paid for it.

Here is the July 1961 Schwinn Reporter informing the Dealers that the new Corvette 5 speed was now available for orders. I'll post an enlarged section of the text.








This image was also from the July 1961 Reporter


----------



## GTs58

*Here's the 1961 August Price List * 

This should help @Xlobsterman realize there was a 1961 Corvette 5 speed sold in 1961.


----------



## JimR56

GTs58 said:


> The pictured Black 1961 Corvette below was restored (but not the seat) and then sold for $2200 over 10 years ago, I believe in 2008.



Wow, even if it had been clean and unrestored, I wouldn't have expected a price like that 12 years ago.  How crazy was that price at that time?


----------



## GTs58

JimR56 said:


> Wow, even if it had been clean and unrestored, I wouldn't have expected a price like that 12 years ago.  How crazy was that price at that time?




There was a time when the collector bikes were selling for big money. When I began my search for any and all of these that were around that one was one of the first I came across on the internet. I thought that was a pretty outrageous price but the buyer was into building and showing custom cars so the bike somehow may have been part of his car business or hobby. I had the whole listing saved along with all the pictures but all that disappeared when my computer got hacked. There is one Corvette on the Registry that a SBF member owns that was an all original slightly used two owner 1962 that was picked up for 12 or 1500. There are two sticky threads on the Corvette 5 speed in the middleweight section on the SBF and all the info and pictures on that one, actually both, are in one of those threads. I can't see any of the pictures there but the owner of the 62 is MisterT


----------



## Schwinndemonium

GT, I'm giving you the link to Mr T's Photobucket pictures of his bike. I found the link on Island Schwinn's sticky, Attention Schwinn 5 speed Corvette owners on the SBF.

Jim.






						Photobucket
					






					s1137.photobucket.com


----------



## Schwinndemonium

After you were removed from the SBF, he stopped posting there and only has a grand total of 15 posts there. It was easy to find the photobucket link showing the pics of his bike. Very righteous looking original bike!!

Jim,


----------



## GTs58

Schwinndemonium said:


> After you were removed from the SBF, he stopped posting there and only has a grand total of 15 posts there. It was easy to find the photobucket link showing the pics of his bike. Very righteous looking original bike!!
> 
> Jim,




Thanks Jim! It's been a real long time since I've seen his Corvette and it sure is a super fresh example. Just unreal.


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> I'm posting this for @Tim s and @Xlobsterman.
> 
> The pictured Black 1961 Corvette below was restored (but not the seat) and then sold for $2200 over 10 years ago, I believe in 2008. It is not on the Registry because the owner could not read the serial number due to the the thick paint or powder coating. He was reselling the bike in maybe 2013 using this picture among others. I talked to him about removing the paint or powder coating on the drop out but he didn't want to do that. He did finally sell the bike after months and multiple eBay listings for quite a bit less than what he paid for it.
> 
> Here is the July 1961 Schwinn Reporter informing the Dealers that the new Corvette 5 speed was now available for orders. I'll post an enlarged section of the text.
> View attachment 1137295
> 
> View attachment 1137296
> 
> This image was also from the July 1961 Reporter
> 
> View attachment 1137264
> 
> 
> View attachment 1137267



Wasting time trying to tell that guy anything. He's far more knowledgeable than us concerning serial numbers and these models in particular. LOL.


----------



## GTs58

island schwinn said:


> Wasting time trying to tell that guy anything. He's far more knowledgeable than us concerning serial numbers and these models in particular. LOL.




That's just to hard to believe! So the old saying, "You can't fix stupid" still holds true or has that been changed too?
Lets "think outside of the box" here for a moment. At the same time the 61 Corvette was upgraded with a 5 speed option two other models also had new mid year upgrades. So those two models could no longer be purchased until 1962? The 61 Varsity was upgraded from an 8 speed to a 10 speed and it wore a new down tube decal. The 61 Continental had a complete makeover with all new Huret drive train and shifter components, plus a completely new decal package. So no more 61 Continental or Varsity models after mid year 1961? What a shame, and I bet Schwinn lost a boat load of income.


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> That's just to hard to believe! So the old saying, "You can't fix stupid" still holds true or has that been changed too?
> Lets "think outside of the box" here for a moment. At the same time the 61 Corvette was upgraded with a 5 speed option two other models also had new mid year upgrades. So those two models could no longer be purchased until 1962? The 61 Varsity was upgraded from an 8 speed to a 10 speed and it wore a new down tube decal. The 61 Continental had a complete makeover with all new Huret drive train and shifter components, plus a completely new decal package. So no more 61 Continental or Varsity models after mid year 1961? What a shame, and I bet Schwinn lost a boat load of income.



My response to the person was deleted on SBF. Musta ruffled a feather.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

The thread in question has been locked out on the SBF. probably after Brian's post was deleted...
It's still there and readable. Just can't reply on it anymore.
Someone must have gotten really pissed off over there!

I really wish I knew what you said there, Brian...
Mission accomplished!!
Lol!!


----------



## GTs58

Schwinndemonium said:


> The thread in question has been locked out on the SBF. probably after Brian's post was deleted...
> It's still there and readable. Just can't reply on it anymore.
> Someone must have gotten really pissed off over there!
> 
> I really wish I knew what you said there, Brian...
> Mission accomplished!!
> Lol!!




So the kids weren't playing nice in the sandbox again?  LMAO!  With maybe 5 members posting and like 8 mods what are the chances?


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> So the kids weren't playing nice in the sandbox again?  LMAO!  With maybe 5 members posting and like 8 mods what are the chances?



I basically called the problem know it all a poser in so many words. It got deleted, but the thing that pisses me off is they still leave his ignorant splatter in the thread. And they took away my ability to delete my threads and some comments there.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

It's really ashamed that it has come down to this over there. Basically, they are driving me away from there as well. I guess they feel there is no room for us "OK, Boomers".

Jim.


----------



## schwinnlax

Agree with your sentiments.  The "offender" on SBF is the main reason I stopped posting or looking at posts on that site (other than the fact it has become a very small club).  I don't understand how his rants and actions are tolerated there, while the posts of those much more knowledgeable and experienced are not?  Twice he undercut other members on bikes they mentioned were for sale and were considering buying. I was the second one! When I called this out as unethical, all I got from the mods was "don't post stuff you are considering buying." That was it. I don't need to "interact" with such people.


----------



## rollin2

GTs58 said:


> @rollin2  could you please post the serial number on your Corvette? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1121285



I was ask to post the serial number. This bike has been sold to a member here. I can not find where I had written it down.


----------



## GTs58

rollin2 said:


> I was ask to post the serial number. This bike has been sold to a member here. I can not find where I had written it down.




I got the serial number in your original post on this Corvette.

Seems the Chain Guard is now for sale on eBay. Seller says guard is a 62 and that doesn't match the serials June 61 date F129607.


----------



## Notagamerguy

GTs58 said:


> I got the serial number in your original post on this Corvette.
> 
> Seems the Chain Guard is now for sale on eBay. Seller says guard is a 62 and that doesn't match the serials June 61 date F129607.
> 
> View attachment 1148625




 Hey look ma thats my chainguard lol.

Sorry guys Ive been broke and busy lately.
I can get you guys the serial number of the 5 speed Corvette i purchased  from rollin2. I was originally going to just respoke a s7 and get this bike rideable again but then i realized someone painted over the original red paint. So im going to properly repaint the bike. im just currently  debating what color i should paint it. And for the love of history i couldn't find my self to strip the paint off this chainguard  so i purchased a different one to repaint from a different gentleman from the cabe. I have not had time to read this whole thread yet but i will by next time i post the vin. I apologies for my ignorance in advance. im still learning alot about the spectrum that is schwinn


----------



## GTs58

Thanks for chiming in @Notagamerguy 

If you could verify the SN number and the original color (Red?) I would appreciate it. Then I can get the bike entered on the list. If you come up with any questions while bringing this one back feel free to ask.


----------



## Notagamerguy

June of 61 i think and yes it was born red


----------



## 5oa

GTs58 said:


> Whoa! Two August 62's in the B colors.    Where have you been hiding @5oa?
> 
> Got the Blue one updated on the list and I'll add your Black one shortly.  Any history on that one? Looks pretty much original including the drive train parts.
> After looking at the list again I'm pretty convinced there never were any May, June or July 1962 serial numbered Corvette 5 speeds. So these were built only in a few batches during 1962 with none recorded so far in February, March or October either. Pretty few production runs for this model.







 < This video I saw a few years back and was the first time I was made aware of the 5 speed Corvette and that's when I started to look for one, three years later I finally found and bought the black one -the man I got it from had no story for it! Then a few months ago I got the blue one and somehow this video popped up and low and behold it is my bike! BTW my birthday is in August and I was 3 1962 lol.


----------



## GTs58

Well Happy Birthday @5oa !  I hope you enjoy riding these 5 speed middleweights as much as I do, and it's nice to see you landed that famous Video Queen!   

Thanks for verification @Notagamerguy , I'll update the list Friday evening with 5oa's Black Corvette and yours. It should be the 4th one from the top when it gets entered.


----------



## Tim s

GTs58,  Thanks for the info on the 5 speeds, I will need to keep an eye out for one. Tim


----------



## Hurricane Fro

Greetings All,

First time posting, but hopefully not the last. This COVID19 shutdown has left me with lots of time to tackle some neglected projects, which has brought me here!

I have what (after a bit of searching) I believe to be a ‘61 Corvette (serial number G167980). It is basically just the frame, and maybe the bars. I bought it in rideable condition close to 30 years ago at a VW swap meet in Vallejo, CA for $20. It was better than walking the entire meet! I rode it for many years, in stripped down condition with an old “Ahooooogah” horn from my Dad’s old Model A strapped to the frame. I put it away after I taco-ed the rear rim about 15 years ago and it’s been in storage ever since.

I’ve browsed through this thread briefly, amazed at some of the beautiful bikes here and have to ask myself, do I want to put the time, money and effort into a full resto? If I do, I would likely change the color to a custom green with hand painted details as that is my line of work. I wonder if the paint is original because it seems to be pretty thick, and most of the photos here show much more detail, especially over the serial number. It looks orange (even under the seat tube clamp). 

This is the very beginning of what may or may not be a full restoration. Lots to learn right now, including finding out what’s available, and at what cost. Any guidance from you seasoned owners would be very appreciated!

Thanks!
-Jeff

BTW, I hope I’m adding photos correctly. From my phone and could not find any forum guidelines.


----------



## GTs58

Welcome to the Cabe @Hurricane Fro .

It would be great if that Corvette frame was put back together and restored, but that would be a real task and expensive. My first Corvette 5 speed was a project that started with just a frame set about the same that you have there. I don't know if starting off with a complete bike where all the parts are rusted up and bent has any advantage, but if it's going to be restored those parts are pretty much worthless. I've gone thru this once and once is enough for me.   I had another 61 frame set that I was going to restore but decided to go in a different direction with that one because it was a rusted up piece of junk with none of the parts being reusable and many of the parts were changed out. The frame was stripped down and then blasted and got it ready for a custom paint job in Candy Orange. I picked up a Tandem with the S-7's and Atom rear brake drum for this build and my intention was for a Corvette version of the Cruiser 5. This is much cheaper than a restoration and I called it a Resurrection. lol 

It appears your frame was stripped of all it's original paint and then repainted a couple of times. For new paint I would definitely say a blasting is needed. My second project was a black 61 that came from the SF Bay area. After chemically stripping the paint I had plenty of rust to deal with that was under the paint so I ended up sand blasting it then sanding it. Sourcing parts to make it a custom 5 speed Cruiser Corvette was considerably easier and cheaper so maybe consider going that route since you're basically starting with just a frame. With no fenders, making it a balloon version is also possible with adapting some type of caliper or drum braking. Having the original Corvette 5 chain guard would be required though!!!!  lol  Have fun, and if you have any questions I'd be happy to help.

Here's that 61 frame from SF.


----------



## PCHiggin

GTs58 said:


> I'm posting this for @Tim s and @Xlobsterman.
> 
> The pictured Black 1961 Corvette below was restored (but not the seat) and then sold for $2200 over 10 years ago, I believe in 2008. It is not on the Registry because the owner could not read the serial number due to the the thick paint or powder coating. He was reselling the bike in maybe 2013 using this picture among others. I talked to him about removing the paint or powder coating on the drop out but he didn't want to do that. He did finally sell the bike after months and multiple eBay listings for quite a bit less than what he paid for it.
> 
> Here is the July 1961 Schwinn Reporter informing the Dealers that the new Corvette 5 speed was now available for orders. I'll post an enlarged section of the text.
> View attachment 1137295
> 
> View attachment 1137296
> 
> This image was also from the July 1961 Reporter
> 
> View attachment 1137264
> 
> 
> View attachment 1137267



Sorry,Off topic but interesting to me. I noticed  the  Tornado ad with the new continuous twin bar frame. The text touts the new frame design. I now know when they started using it. Cool,happy you posted it


----------



## Hurricane Fro

Thanks for the reply GT!

Yeah, I think a “resurrection” will be the way I go. I’d like to make use of the original shifter and brake cable mounts at least. Would seem a waste to not utilize them. Probably go with some sort of period correct “resto-mod”. And yeah, I’d have to get the chain guard!

I have an ‘80 that’s already been customized, so I wouldn’t want to go that route with this one.

Appreciate your input. ✌


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Hi, I'm nearly starting to get into middleweight bikes so I'm not very knowledgeable but I was looking on offer up when I came across this. 

Check out this Schwinn Bike for $1800 on OfferUp https://offerup.com/item/detail/842922739/ 
And I remembered this registry and If I remember correctly it states that Corvettes were only offered in 61 as 1962 models and were only made for 2 or 3 years right? So this listing is bogus correct?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> And I remembered this registry and If I remember correctly it states that Corvettes were only offered in 61 as 1962 models and were only made for 2 or 3 years right?




The Schwinn Corvette was made between 1954 to 1964





__





						The Schwinn Corvette | 1954 to 1965
					

Vintage Schwinn Corvettes were made from 1954 to 1964. They were beautiful bikes. This page shows images and text from old catalogs of this classic bicycle.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> The Schwinn Corvette was made between 1954 to 1964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Schwinn Corvette | 1954 to 1965
> 
> 
> Vintage Schwinn Corvettes were made from 1954 to 1964. They were beautiful bikes. This page shows images and text from old catalogs of this classic bicycle.
> 
> 
> 
> bikehistory.org




They were actually made thru 1965. They were somewhat down graded and Schwinn added the II to the chain guard. 1965 Corvette II. So Mid 1954 thru 1965.


----------



## GTs58

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Hi, I'm nearly starting to get into middleweight bikes so I'm not very knowledgeable but I was looking on offer up when I came across this.
> 
> Check out this Schwinn Bike for $1800 on OfferUp https://offerup.com/item/detail/842922739/
> And I remembered this registry and If I remember correctly it states that Corvettes were only offered in 61 as 1962 models and were only made for 2 or 3 years right? So this listing is bogus correct?




The Corvette 5 speed was offered from July 1961 thru the end of 1962. All the ones with a May 61 thru most of November were 61 models, and the ones with a Nov. 27th serial and later were 1962 models.

So yes, that listing info saying the bike is 59 is bogus . I'll have to mess with the pictures tomorrow to know for sure, but it looks like that's a 61 model Corvette 5 speed.


----------



## schwinnlax

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Hi, I'm nearly starting to get into middleweight bikes so I'm not very knowledgeable but I was looking on offer up when I came across this.
> 
> Check out this Schwinn Bike for $1800 on OfferUp https://offerup.com/item/detail/842922739/
> And I remembered this registry and If I remember correctly it states that Corvettes were only offered in 61 as 1962 models and were only made for 2 or 3 years right? So this listing is bogus correct?



Wow, pretty pricey in that very rough condition, even for CA!  Do you think posing the bike with some old newspapers and a foot ball will help the sale?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

schwinnlax said:


> Wow, pretty pricey in that very rough condition, even for CA!  Do you think posing the bike with some old newspapers and a foot ball will help the sale?




That's the whole reason I clicked on his listing I was thinking with that high a price he might have something really cool and rare. Like I said I'm by no means any kind of knowledgeable person when it comes to middleweights but that price seemed crazy. What makes it so funny is that in CA a lot of people are just like this seller. They see the Schwinn Badge and go crazy in their asking price. I constantly see 1974-and newer stingrays that people wanna ask $400-500 bucks for em some in decent condition some are just trash but still. I'm not 100% on the market but to me the only stingrays that are worth anything are the early 1963-1965 early stingrays, the fastbacks and krates the rest I wouldnt even think they be worth anymore than $200 let alone a crazy number like 400-500 bucks. Or I will see Schwinn "beach cruisers" anything from typhoons to Hollywood's, to cruiser 5 asking ridiculous prices for them like a 70s typhoon will be selling for 300-400 bucks and it will be rought as hell or I'll see a really nice looking typhoons in really good shape for $600 bucks. I really wish offer up would give sellers an idea of the real world price of the item they are selling


----------



## Schwinndemonium

The prices on everything are about to crash due to corona. People have been and are being thrown out of work left and right, including Yours Truly.


----------



## JimR56

Sorry to hear about that, Jim.  Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## GTs58

This one sold years ago for the highest price I've ever seen. After the so called restoration it sold for $2200. It was later (7 years?) put up for sale and here is just one of the ads over the months the seller had it for sale. The owner would not remove the paint off the filled in serial number so it is not on the Registry. He says it's a 62 but I'm thinking it's actually a 61.

Dun fix'd da link. 
www.corvettetrader.com/ads/1962corvettebikeohio8868.htm

Picture from the sellers very first eBay listing.


----------



## GTs58

I'll be adding this one to the list and it's currently for sale on Facebook marketplace for $200 in Sellersburg, IN .
Serial # is H263113
8/24/1962




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				

























I went to enter this one on the Registry and found out it's already listed. I guess a few years ago it was for sale on eBay and was located in Indiana. The seller's eBay user ID was *dealcatcher0341* so that may have been this sellers Father.


----------



## Jerseyjohn900

GTs58 said:


> morepleaze_______H114842__08/03/1961__R. Green__Small solid____Sold on eBay to ?





GTs58 said:


> With the powers vested in me by the authorities I was able to relocate the Registry to the first post.
> 
> *vincev____________E120792__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate___Guard screen & decal 1st proto-type.
> GTs58____________E120811__05/08/1961__R. Red____unknown_____2nd Owner. Had the standard markings
> Jerry MLC_________E120928__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate____See post 3 & 243 First proto-type decals.
> J. Fortenberry____ F129632__06/15/1961__Black______Small plate___ Posted on Facebook
> flyingtaco_________F129760__06/15/1961__Black______Unknown_____Converted to a coaster, daily rider.
> MIKE-101ST_______F129768__06/15/1961__R. Green___Unknown_____Only June frame so far for 1961 or 62.
> hatz4katz_________G166085__07/27/1961__Black_____Large plate____Schwinn speedometer, toolbag, Miller Lights.
> pedalsnostalgia___G166124__07/27/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____All original paint and decals.
> Janet Oh__________G167726__07/28/1961__Black_____Small plate____Looks all original. Slotted small pie plate.
> Gunner3456_______G167795__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate
> lanny8232_ _______G167833__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate____Sold 7/29/11 eBay Traverse City, MI. By coveredbytwo
> EDDIE PRYOR_____G167860__07/28/1961__R. Red____Small plate____Now Restored
> koolbikes_________G167917__07/28/1961__R.Blue____Small alloy____Sporting beautiful new paint, light and a chrome wire carrier
> tribursio__________G167935__07/28/1961__Black_____Large plate____New owner andybutchard 08/03/2014 Geeeyejo's
> MIKE-101ST_______G167958__07/28/1961__Black_____Unknown_____Ebay frame. Getting put back together
> snowmanss-s10____G167XXX__07/28/1961__R. Red___Unknown______USPS Corvette. Coaster modified.
> schwinnlax________H113703__08/02/1961__R. Green__Small solid____ Was for sale by snydebike, Prospect Kentucky 12/19/18
> kirahotto __________H113629__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Seller: er3967 Waterford, MI. Sold 11/8/11
> 70cst ______________H113712__08/02/1961__R Green__Large plate_____One of only three R. Green so far. 9/19/11
> Hobo Bill__________H113765__08/02/1961__Black____Large plate_____Purchased in 1961, original owner. Eugene OR
> Schwinndemonium__H113815__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____2nd Owner. Has owned for the last 40 years
> Seaford NY_______H114116__08/02/1962__Black____Small plate_____For Sale in NY Sept 2014. Owner unknow. Looks all OG
> GTs58____________H114188__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Given up for adoption by island schwinn. It's doomed
> trfindley__________ H114198__08/02/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Rare Radiant Green, a very nice original example
> vincev____________H114699__08/03/1961__R. Red___Small plate_____Started out in Bakersfield, CA. Now at it's home in Crown Point, IN
> J. Ferguson_______H114701__08/03/1961__R. Red___Large plate_____Started out in Ohio.
> morepleaze_______H114842__08/03/1961__R. Green__Small solid____Sold on eBay to ?
> creepn ___________H114944__08/03/1961__Black____Unknown______1961 only Stem. New owner
> island schwinn____H115586__08/03/1961__R. Red___Large plate_____Frameset project.
> Krateness_________H115631__08/03/1961__Black___Large Chrome____2nd one for Krateness.
> Dave Stromberger_H115643__08/03/1961__R. Red__Small solid_____Nice original survivor
> jnat306bg_________H115676__08/03/1961__R. Green_Small slotted___1961 only Stem
> KingSized HD_____H1157XX__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Rolling project that was painted black
> bikepaulie_________H116130__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____All original and all there. Located in Texas
> novavettnut _______H120616__08/04/1961__Black____Small plate_____The original owner! Full restoration just completed
> GTs58______________H120642__08/04/1961__Black____Small solid_____Acquired from orig owner in New Mexico
> pedalsnostalgia____H120710__08/04/1961__R. Red___Small plate____ Islandschwinn donated for the rebirth of a Coppertone 5 speed
> Chuyrn ___________H121396__08/07/1961__Unknown_Large_________Project in red primer.
> Unknown__________H121825__08/07/1961__Black____Small plate____Unmolested nearly complete Sold on eBay 2/8/2008
> MIKE-101ST _______H121943__08/07/1961__Black____Unknown______Frame set with chainguard
> greenephantom____H1xxxxx__08/XX/1961__R Green__Small plate____Now being restored and painted Black
> lth63064 __________K152476__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Was 4 sale 1/2014. Warren, MI.
> MIKE-101ST________K152480__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Has owned for the last 10 + years
> mike _______________K152756__10/25/1961__R. Green__Large plate____Has been restored back to a Corvette 5
> hatz4katz___________K152990__10/25/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____First one to show up with the 1962 style cable guides.
> STL TED____________K152999__10/25/1961__R. Green__Unknown______ 1962 U style cable guides, 2 rivet Mesinger, Chrome fender braces/stand, 62 cast crank
> Muncie-mike________L151445__11/27/1961__Black____Small__________Thrift shop find. Original
> schwinn-bike-bobb __L151458__11/27/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Late 61 frame built for 62 Cleaned up & back to OEM
> GTs58 ____________L151532__11/27/1961__R. Red ___Large plate_____Fresh from a shed in Stockton. 1962 model
> krankrate__________L151549__11/27/1961__Black____Small plate_____Another late 1961 frame built up as a 1962 model.
> GTs58 ____________L151554__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____Original paint. Small slotted alloy pie plate
> Maine CL__________L151586__11/27/1961__R.Green___Small alloy____Has a Continental rear high flange hub
> hotvw_____________L151628__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Project bike. Ebay seller: 1990fordbronco Location Hammond IN.
> Oilit_______________L151683__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Unmolested original only missing light and crash rail
> Rodger M._________L152015__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______Frameset with guard Seller twohungover
> Pedalin Past_______L152117__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______ Purchased by Shadow27 and then resold
> popmachines______L152142__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Originated in Avondale AZ.
> mcwildz06_________L152228__11/27/1961__Black_____Small plate____Late 61 frame but built in 1962 as a 1962 model.
> DonFelipe_________L152274__11/27/1961__R. Red___Small solid_____Started out in Pomona and still in CA
> 26thstWoodsman __L152412__11/27/1961__Black____Large plate_____Owned for the last 10 years.
> cat17106u9s_______L152448__11/27/1961__R.Red____Large plate_____Set up W/Crusier 5 wheelsets Custom modified.
> Alex L _____________A221536__01/18/1962__Black____Small solid_____Sold by Shadow27 4-2014
> dave the wave_____A223160__01/19/1962__R. Blue____Large_________ Sold a Green one to Shadow27
> R69Sman _________A228147__01/24/1962__Black____Unknown_______A near complete project worthy of a restoration
> koolbikes _________A228151__01/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____OG light, chrome wire carrier. One owner paper route bike.
> npiotrowski1234___A228215__01/24/1962__Black____Small N,O______For sale in Arlington Heights IL. eBay
> jrcfiny____________A228259__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____All original drivetrain componets
> sheratip01________A228313__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small Chrome__Ebay seller. Pittsboro N. Carolina
> krate007__________A228506__01/24/1962__Black____Small plate_____Very nice original. Second owner. Origin Louisville KY
> bikecrazy__________A228528__01/24/1962__R.Red___Large plate_____Owned for the last 8 years & brought it back to life.
> MIKE-101ST_______A228773__01/24/1962__R. Blue___Unknown______Converted to a one speed. Origin Elmhurst, IL.
> koolbikes__________A228852__01/24/1962__R. Green__Large plate___OG light, 4 reflector chrome wire carrier
> Chris______________D215943__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small solid____One owner sold by Son
> Stormsorter _______D215960__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown______Painted, stripped down rat.
> BudgetBikeCenter_D215976__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate_____For sale in Wisconsin
> Nickinator________D215979__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate ____Sold and then Spoker purchased it back, sold again In Minnesota
> In Iowa___________D216062__04/04/1962__Black____Small Solid_____Currently for sale. Iowa Craigs.
> koolbikes_________D216307__04/04/1962__R. Blue__Small plate_____Original survivor with all the goodies incl. NOS WW Tractor Treads
> GTs58____________D216608__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Almost complete survivor from NY.
> jnat306bg_________D216626__04/04/1962__R. Blue __Small plate_____Slotted pie plate. Original survivor
> MIKE-101ST_______D216631__04/04/1962__Black____Unknown_______Frame & fork, Seller: bobbysue001 Grosport, IN.
> MIKE-101ST_______D216671__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Waiting for the Bone Doctor to put her back together
> 123totalpack______D216708__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate______Birth year bike!
> kevin x____________D217033__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid______From Redlands to Orange CA
> kfox44..seller______D217048__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Fameset W/rear hub, protector, shifter, fork, guard
> StevieB___________D217123__04/04/1962__Black____Large plate_____Getting cleaned up and reassembled
> kfox44..seller______D217163__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______Frameset with guard, Sprint derailleur and shifter
> Greg G._____________D217222__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid_____Popmachine was seller
> Blue Freak ________D217585__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Next to the last bike built that day. Very nice survivor
> hentown62corvette _H261769__08/23/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______On eBay 05/2012. Seller in Lubbock TX.
> dealcatcher0341____H263113__08/24/1962__Black____Unknown______Most drivetrain parts replaced. 4 Sale eBay in Indiana
> popmachines ______H263676__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____schwinn-bike-bobb, Trooper50
> Rockford____________H263768__08/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____Original owner For sale Rockford CL
> schwinnkrate68 ____H264129__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____Found in a Chevy Corvette collectors backyard barn.
> Judy Thomas ______H276216__08/30/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Was for sale in Arlington TX. Slotted protector
> detroitbike_________H276385__08/30/1962__R Green__Unknown______Original Flowbee32 . Project bike. Now located in Michigan.
> 5oa________________H276612__08/30/1962__R. Blue___Small solid____Now in California. krateness, Blue Moon
> popmachines ______H276927__08/30/1962__R. Red___Large_________Previous owner detfireff
> Pantmaker ________H279197__08/31/1962__R. Blue __Small slotted___Purchased from original owner in Chicago
> MisterT ___________H279201__08/31/1962__Black____Small slotted___3rd Owner. Mint un-restored original with original documents.
> C. Flora___________H279226__08/31/1962__R.Green__Small plate____Slotted alloy plate. Orig derailleur
> Stickley___________H279228__08/31/1962__Black____Small plate_____Complete Original Royal Oaks MI
> jnat306bg_________H279778__08/31/1962__Black____Small solid_____Now in Ashland, Ky. OG drivetrain
> 602spilnyk ________H279801__08/31/1962__R. Blue___Large plate____Seller: popmachines
> MIKE-101ST_______H279902__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____From Grass Valley CA. Small slotted protector
> Pat Kane__________H280045__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____3rd Owner. Sold new @ Bob's Bicycle Nashville TN. Now in Hendersonville
> Jay81_______________H280085__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plastic___Barn find.
> popmachines ______J211133__09/04/1962__R. Blue___Small solid_____3nd owner. Greg M. 2nd owner
> Riff___ ______________J211220__09/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Now up in Washington
> amsaak______________J211226__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate_____Sold 3/4/2011 kfox44 seller. Orig. derail.
> dahlq________________J211276__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate____ For sale on eBAy 9-10-13
> pedalsnostalgia_____L242478__11/30/1962__Coppertone__Unknown___Possibly the last Corvette 5 speed built. A 1963 model*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary:  Please change the information for the following:  *morepleaze_______H114842__08/03/1961__R. Green__Small solid____Sold on eBay to ?*
> 
> I bought this bike off of EBay about 2 years ago.  This bike is in MINT condition with original paint and decals.  Just thought you could make the change.
> 
> Thanks in advance, JerseyJohn900
> ​


----------



## GTs58

You got it @Jerseyjohn900 !  Thanks for the update!

 Do you have any current pictures to share? I'd love to see some.


----------



## GTs58

Do you have some pics of this beauty all cleaned up @Jerseyjohn900 ? I went back to check it out. Nice!


----------



## GTs58

Adding the pictures of one that is currently for sale in Michigan and will be trying to contact the seller for the SN. Seller says it's a 1961 but it has the 62 cable guides and seat so it's most likely a 1962 with an 11/27/1961 dated serial number. The derailleur and spoke protector has been changed out and I can't tell if the freewheel is original or not.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Picked this 61 , H1 ,rattle canned, basket case up in OHIO yesterday, (haven't gotten down to the whole number), the  pic is from the facebook add, listed as " Chicago Schwinn Cruiser 5 speed " the parts search begins, been selling off bikes too clean out my garage, but I've been wanting a Corvette 5 for a while, I'm thinking PPG black single stage enamel, with some clear over the decals, candies are just  impossible to touch up.


----------



## GTs58

scooter_trasher said:


> Picked this 61 , H1 ,rattle canned, basket case up in OHIO yesterday, (haven't gotten down to the whole number), the  pic is from the facebook add, listed as " Chicago Schwinn Cruiser 5 speed " the parts search begins, been selling off bikes too clean out my garage, but I've been wanting a Corvette 5 for a while, I'm thinking PPG black single stage enamel, with some clear over the decals, candies are just  impossible to touch up.View attachment 1227003




Looks like the bones of the real deal.     Do you know if it has the original rear hub, freewheel and chain ring? Sourcing the correct regular Corvette parts is pretty easy but no so easy finding the correct drive train parts. You going back to all OEM parts or doing a custom?


----------



## scooter_trasher

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the bones of the real deal.     Do you know if it has the original rear hub, freewheel and chain ring? Sourcing the correct regular Corvette parts is pretty easy but no so easy finding the correct drive train parts. You going back to all OEM parts or doing a custom?



Haven't torn it down yet, it's an s7 wheel, ordered a huret derailleur off ebay till when & if I find an original, found a single speed Corvette donor with most of the parts I need, it's radiant blue , radiant blue may be my color, it has a blue & white seat, is a six rivet seat correct? haven't found the shifter decal or the chainguard flag. the 5 speed looks to be  an Augest 3rd 1961 H1148xx


----------



## GTs58

scooter_trasher said:


> Haven't torn it down yet, it's an s7 wheel, ordered a huret derailleur off ebay till when & if I find an original, found a single speed Corvette donor with most of the parts I need, it's radiant blue , radiant blue may be my color, it has a blue & white seat, is a six rivet seat correct? haven't found the shifter decal or the chainguard flag. the 5 speed looks to be  an Augest 3rd 1961 H1148xx




Yes, the Mesinger 6 rivet seat would be correct. Radiant Blue would be my first choice if going with a full on repaint. Over the years I sourced my decals from different suppliers but half of them are now out of the picture. Pete of Hyper-Formance was here locally so I got all my chain guard cross flag 5 speed decals from him @ 5 bucks a pop. Zager-axe on eBay had the shifter decals for 8 bucks but he is no longer selling them. MLC was another source for decals and they are no longer around. Lisa posted a while back saying that she still had some decals but didn't specify what she had and just left her email saying to contact her. I believe Bicyclebones has all the decals needed. He has worked with me in the past to make a special package deal on every decal needed for the 5 speed Corvettes, minus the fork darts. 
If you have any questions on what specific parts are needed, post here or feel free to PM me. 

Can give me the full serial? Or maybe all but the last digit?


----------



## Tim s

I just picked this up from a friend who is into bikes like the rest of us. Yes it is restored and I am very happy with the bike. It was also good to visit with a fellow bike enthusiast and view his collection. Enjoy the pics. Tim


----------



## Schwinndemonium

It's a 1962 model. I can tell by the gear cable stays. Very nice bike, Tim.


----------



## Tim s

Schwinndemonium said:


> It's a 1962 model. I can tell by the gear cable stays. Very nice bike, Tim.



Thanks Jim, I have wanted one of these for a long time.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

I've owned my black August of 1961 bike for 45 years, now. They are great smooth riding bikes.


----------



## Tim s

Your bike looks great Jim, you have taken good care of it and your other bikes that I have seen too. Tim


----------



## GTs58

I'm glad to see you finally got your Corvette 5 Tim! I hope there were no breaking of legs or arms during the negotiations.  LOL  That was well worth the wait but don't be afraid to ride it.  
If there's any back history on this one I'd love to hear it. From some of the details I see, it is a 1962 model and possibly an early one.


----------



## Tim s

Thanks, it was a good deal, the seller is a great guy and friend. His collection is impressive and his restoration skills are second to none. There were several NOS parts used for this restoration including the rims. The seller pointed out that there are no brake pad marks on the rims so it has not been ridden since it was completed.Previous owner dated the bike as August 24 1962. Tim


----------



## GTs58

Tim s said:


> Thanks, it was a good deal, the seller is a great guy and friend. His collection is impressive and his restoration skills are second to none. There were several NOS parts used for this restoration including the rims. The seller pointed out that there are no brake pad marks on the rims so it has not been ridden since it was completed.Previous owner dated the bike as August 24 1962. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1228791




Tim, it looks like all the parts are NOS. I'd put some Kool Stops on it and ride it!


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Thanks, Tim, for your kind comment. It was this bike I had to choose in between and my 1969 Panther that you found last year that I had to sell in 1982 to raise funds. I swallowed hard and decided to keep the 5 speed Corvette, as that bike, even back in 1982 was considered to be more economically more valuable than a newer single speed middleweight was. I have continuously owned this bike, now longer than any of my other bikes. If I would have sold it, I would have kicked myself in the ass many times over for letting it go... Jim.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Thanks , I'm not sure when I'll get to it ,gotta find paint , I've read Dupli color intense blue pearl, is a close match,maybe in tone, but I've never seen a pearl schwinn, radiant blue is a blue candy over silver and I'm almost certian I read Schwinn used enamel , here's the number H114876


----------



## GTs58

scooter_trasher said:


> Thanks , I'm not sure when I'll get to it ,gotta find paint , I've read Dupli color intense blue pearl, is a close match,maybe in tone, but I've never seen a pearl schwinn, radiant blue is a blue candy over silver and I'm almost certian I read Schwinn used enamel , here's the number H114876




The Intense Pearl Blue is a very fine metallic blue and the shade of blue is a pretty much dead on, but it's a metallic and not a candy. Dupli-Color's Metalcast is a clear enamel that's tinted or a candy enamel. It's as close to the original as you'll get IMO and what you use for a silver base can give you different results that very slightly. I experimented with a multitude of aluminum base coats including the one made for the Metalcast paint and the result with that was awesome. It's a metallic silver base and it sure gave the red and blue candy a custom paint result. I loved it, but it sure didn't replicate Schwinn's Radiant or Opal colors. A few years ago I picked up a paint to match the finish on some parts for the machines we sell that we later end up refurbishing for the customers. I bought a can for myself and used it on a test underneath the Metalcast candy and I'm totally sold on it now. It's VHT's Flat Aluminum and it covers any color primer with one coat.  
Here's my first test with VHT Flat Aluminum. One coat of the aluminum then waited about 10 minutes and then shot one coat of Metalcast. Waited 10 minutes and then shot another coat of Metalcast.


----------



## scooter_trasher

I belive blue candy enamel over flat silver (likely aluminum) is what Schwinn used, Dupli color maybe the only source, I don't belive my local paint store sells a clear enamel that I can have tinted, ppg sells a universal acrylic clear, but they don't call it an enamel,with the exception of single stage enamel, everyone's gone to urethane. I should keep in mind it's a bicycle and not a Harley I'm painting, a rattle can spray pattern is ideal for bike frames, but you just don't get the control of a quality touch up gun, I may have to decant some rattle can paint


----------



## GTs58

Guess I'll throw this one up here. It's for sale in Cali currently and stated it was restored with care. It is a 1962 so don't let the incorrect parts throw you off. Serial is X2XXXX  LOL

The listing........ https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/bik/d/auburn-1962-schwinn-corvette-5-sp-26/7156633296.html

Thanks to @JimR56 for scouting this one out.


----------



## GTs58

This great looking original deserves to be posted in this thread.     More pictures in Mark's for sale listing.









						Sold - For Sale: Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Nice Original | Archive (sold)
					

Schwinn Corvette 5 speed serial number L151445 . Nov 1961. Very nice original untouched condition. Has goodyear eagle tires and will include an original set of schwinn westwinds. Good chrome and paint with some minor scratches. E-mail bikemg@aol.com or text Mark at 864-918-4095. Looking to get...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58

Just added this Black 61 to the list. It's currently for sale on eBay and located in Virginia. Seller is asking a real hefty price so it will most likely be staying with him in Virginia. SN G168111 and it appears to have all the correct parts but missing light and left pedal dust cap. 





























						Schwinn 1961 corvette 5 speed bicycle  | eBay
					

Very rare 1961 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed bicycle. The bike appears to be all original with exception to tires. It’s missing the original headlamp. The paint is in decent shape for its age, but has a fair amount of scratches and marks throughout the frame and some surface corrosion. The bicycle...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## GTs58

I was going thru a mess of old emails and came across one I received from Lisa at Memory Lane in Dec 2013. She was filling me in on Jerry's new Corvette 5 speed and sent me a few pictures. I posted them on the SBF at that time but nobody can see them including me if you're not a member. I'm posting them here so that anyone can see them. 

This is one of the very first 5 speeds made and only two are known to exist today. It has the early "prototype" decals and markings. 
 Serial #E120928 . I first came across this one in maybe 2009 when it was being sold on the Pacific Schwinn Forum by Kbrays.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

I have NOS decals for the seat post if anyone ever needs one.


----------



## GTs58

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I have NOS decals for the seat post if anyone ever needs one.




I know @island schwinn is looking for decals.


----------



## mack0327

GTs58 said:


> Are there any Corvette *5 speed* owners here?
> 
> For sure I know vincev, greenephantom and schwinnbikebobb are and I'm looking for anyone else that has this model.
> 
> If you are interested in adding your Corvette to the registry below please let me know!
> 
> Gary
> 
> _*CORVETTE 5 SPEED REGISTRY*_​
> *Last update: 08/16/2020
> 
> 
> vincev____________E120792__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate___Guard screen & decal 1st proto-type.
> GTs58____________E120811__05/08/1961__R. Red____unknown_____2nd Owner. Had the standard markings
> Jerry MLC________E120928__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate____See post 3 & 243 First proto-type decals.
> Notagamerguy____F129607 __06/15/1961__R. Red____Unknown______Presently a project missing the 5 speed parts.
> J. Fortenberry____ F129632__06/15/1961__Black______Small plate___ Posted on Facebook
> flyingtaco_________F129760__06/15/1961__Black______Unknown_____Converted to a coaster, daily rider.
> MIKE-101ST_______F129768__06/15/1961__R. Green___Unknown_____Only June frame so far for 1961 or 62.
> hatz4katz_________G166085__07/27/1961__Black_____Large plate____Schwinn speedometer, toolbag, Miller Lights.
> pedalsnostalgia___G166124__07/27/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____All original paint and decals.
> Janet Oh__________G167726__07/28/1961__Black_____Small plate____Looks all original. Slotted small pie plate.
> Gunner3456_______G167795__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate
> lanny8232_ _______G167833__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate____Sold 7/29/11 eBay Traverse City, MI. By coveredbytwo
> EDDIE PRYOR_____G167860__07/28/1961__R. Red____Small plate____Now Restored
> koolbikes_________G167917__07/28/1961__R.Blue____Small alloy____Sporting beautiful new paint, light and a chrome wire carrier
> tribursio__________G167935__07/28/1961__Black_____Large plate____New owner andybutchard 08/03/2014 Geeeyejo's
> MIKE-101ST_______G167958__07/28/1961__Black_____Unknown_____Ebay frame. Getting put back together
> snowmanss-s10____G167XXX__07/28/1961__R. Red___Unknown______USPS Corvette. Coaster modified.
> jagrand-95_________G168111__08/28/1961__Black____Small solid_____For sale on eBay 8-8-20. Original survivor
> schwinnlax________H113703__08/02/1961__R. Green__Small solid____ Was for sale by snydebike, Prospect Kentucky 12/19/18
> kirahotto __________H113629__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Seller: er3967 Waterford, MI. Sold 11/8/11
> 70cst ______________H113712__08/02/1961__R Green__Large plate_____One of only three R. Green so far. 9/19/11
> Hobo Bill__________H113765__08/02/1961__Black____Large plate_____Purchased in 1961, original owner. Eugene OR
> Schwinndemonium__H113815__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____2nd Owner. Has owned for the last 40 years
> Seaford NY_______H114116__08/02/1962__Black____Small plate_____For Sale in NY Sept 2014. Owner unknow. Looks all OG
> GTs58____________H114188__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Given up for adoption by island schwinn. It's doomed
> trfindley__________ H114198__08/02/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Rare Radiant Green, a very nice original example
> vincev____________H114699__08/03/1961__R. Red___Small plate_____Started out in Bakersfield, CA. Now at it's home in Crown Point, IN
> J. Ferguson_______H114701__08/03/1961__R. Red___Large plate_____Started out in Ohio.
> Jerseyjohn900____H114842__08/03/1961__R. Green__Small solid____Sold by morepleaze on eBay
> creepn ___________H114944__08/03/1961__Black____Unknown______1961 only Stem. New owner
> island schwinn____H115586__08/03/1961__R. Red___Large plate_____Frameset project.
> Krateness_________H115631__08/03/1961__Black___Large Chrome____2nd one for Krateness.
> Dave Stromberger_H115643__08/03/1961__R. Red__Small solid_____Nice original survivor
> jnat306bg_________H115676__08/03/1961__R. Green_Small slotted___1961 only Stem
> KingSized HD_____H1157XX__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Rolling project that was painted black
> bikepaulie_________H116130__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____All original and all there. Located in Texas
> novavettnut _______H120616__08/04/1961__Black____Small plate_____The original owner! Full restoration just completed
> GTs58______________H120642__08/04/1961__Black____Small solid_____Acquired from orig owner in New Mexico
> pedalsnostalgia____H120710__08/04/1961__R. Red___Small plate____ Islandschwinn donated for the rebirth of a Coppertone 5 speed
> Chuyrn ___________H121396__08/07/1961__Unknown_Large_________Project in red primer.
> Unknown__________H121825__08/07/1961__Black____Small plate____Unmolested nearly complete Sold on eBay 2/8/2008
> MIKE-101ST _______H121943__08/07/1961__Black____Unknown______Frame set with chainguard
> greenephantom____H1xxxxx__08/XX/1961__R Green__Small plate____Now being restored and painted Black
> lth63064 __________K152476__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Was 4 sale 1/2014. Warren, MI.
> MIKE-101ST________K152480__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Has owned for the last 10 + years
> mike _______________K152756__10/25/1961__R. Green__Large plate____Has been restored back to a Corvette 5
> hatz4katz___________K152990__10/25/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____First one to show up with the 1962 style cable guides.
> STL TED____________K152999__10/25/1961__R. Green__Unknown______ 1962 U style cable guides, 2 rivet Mesinger, Chrome fender braces/stand, 62 cast crank
> Greg _______________L151445__11/27/1961__Black____Small__________Thrift shop find Muncie-mike. All Original
> schwinn-bike-bobb __L151458__11/27/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Late 61 frame built for 62 Cleaned up & back to OEM
> GTs58 ____________L151532__11/27/1961__R. Red ___Large plate_____Fresh from a shed in Stockton. 1962 model
> krankrate__________L151549__11/27/1961__Black____Small plate_____Another late 1961 frame built up as a 1962 model.
> GTs58 ____________L151554__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____Original paint. Small slotted alloy pie plate
> Maine CL__________L151586__11/27/1961__R.Green___Small alloy____Has a Continental rear high flange hub
> hotvw_____________L151628__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Project bike. Ebay seller: 1990fordbronco Location Hammond IN.
> Oilit_______________L151683__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Unmolested original only missing light and crash rail
> Rodger M._________L152015__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______Frameset with guard Seller twohungover
> Pedalin Past_______L152117__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______ Purchased by Shadow27 and then resold
> popmachines______L152142__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Originated in Avondale AZ.
> mcwildz06_________L152228__11/27/1961__Black_____Small plate____Late 61 frame but built in 1962 as a 1962 model.
> DonFelipe_________L152274__11/27/1961__R. Red___Small solid_____Started out in Pomona and still in CA
> 26thstWoodsman __L152412__11/27/1961__Black____Large plate_____Owned for the last 10 years.
> cat17106u9s_______L152448__11/27/1961__R.Red____Large plate_____Set up W/Crusier 5 wheelsets Custom modified.
> Alex L _____________A221536__01/18/1962__Black____Small solid_____Sold by Shadow27 4-2014
> dave the wave_____A223160__01/19/1962__R. Blue____Large_________ Sold a Green one to Shadow27
> R69Sman _________A228147__01/24/1962__Black____Unknown_______A near complete project worthy of a restoration
> koolbikes _________A228151__01/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____OG light, chrome wire carrier. One owner paper route bike.
> npiotrowski1234___A228215__01/24/1962__Black____Small N,O______For sale in Arlington Heights IL. eBay
> jrcfiny ____________A228259__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____All original drivetrain componets
> sheratip01________A228313__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small Chrome__Ebay seller. Pittsboro N. Carolina
> krate007__________A228506__01/24/1962__Black____Small plate_____Very nice original. Second owner. Origin Louisville KY
> bikecrazy__________A228528__01/24/1962__R.Red___Large plate_____Owned for the last 8 years & brought it back to life.
> MIKE-101ST_______A228773__01/24/1962__R. Blue___Unknown______Converted to a one speed. Origin Elmhurst, IL.
> koolbikes__________A228852__01/24/1962__R. Green__Large plate___OG light, 4 reflector chrome wire carrier
> Chris______________D215943__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small solid____One owner sold by Son
> Stormsorter _______D215960__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown______Painted, stripped down rat.
> BudgetBikeCenter_D215976__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate_____For sale in Wisconsin
> Nickinator________D215979__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate ____Sold and then Spoker purchased it back, sold again In Minnesota
> In Iowa___________D216062__04/04/1962__Black____Small Solid_____Currently for sale. Iowa Craigs.
> koolbikes_________D216307__04/04/1962__R. Blue__Small plate_____Original survivor with all the goodies incl. NOS WW Tractor Treads
> GTs58____________D216608__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Almost complete survivor from NY.
> jnat306bg_________D216626__04/04/1962__R. Blue __Small plate_____Slotted pie plate. Original survivor
> MIKE-101ST_______D216631__04/04/1962__Black____Unknown_______Frame & fork, Seller: bobbysue001 Grosport, IN.
> MIKE-101ST_______D216671__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Waiting for the Bone Doctor to put her back together
> D Schmitz_________D216690__04/04/1962__R. Red____Unknown______Found in Kenosha WI. as a wreck needing some attention.
> 123totalpack______D216708__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate______Birth year bike!
> kevin x____________D217033__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid______From Redlands to Orange CA
> kfox44..seller______D217048__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Fameset W/rear hub, protector, shifter, fork, guard
> StevieB ___________D217123__04/04/1962__Black____Large plate_____Getting cleaned up and reassembled
> kfox44..seller______D217163__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______Frameset with guard, Sprint derailleur and shifter
> Greg G._____________D217222__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid_____Popmachine was seller
> Blue Freak__________D217585__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Next to the last bike built that day. Very nice survivor
> hentown62corvette _H261769__08/23/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______On eBay 05/2012. Seller in Lubbock TX.
> 5oa_________________H261829__08/23/1962__Black____Small solid____Nice survivor. Rear carrier instead of front carrier.
> dealcatcher0341____H263113__08/24/1962__Black____Unknown______Most drivetrain parts replaced. 4 Sale eBay in Indiana
> popmachines ______H263676__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____schwinn-bike-bobb, Trooper50
> Rockford___________H263768__08/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____Original owner For sale Rockford CL
> Tim s.______________H263859__08/24/1962__R. Red___Small alloy_____Beautifully restored to showroom condition.
> schwinnkrate68 ____H264129__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____Found in a Chevy Corvette collectors backyard barn.
> Judy Thomas ______H276216__08/30/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Was for sale in Arlington TX. Slotted protector
> detroitbike_________H276385__08/30/1962__R Green__Unknown______Original Flowbee32 . Project bike. Now located in Michigan.
> 5oa________________H276612__08/30/1962__R. Blue___Small solid____Now in California. krateness, Blue Moon
> popmachines ______H276927__08/30/1962__R. Red___Large_________Previous owner detfireff
> Pantmaker ________H279197__08/31/1962__R. Blue __Small slotted___Purchased from original owner in Chicago
> MisterT ___________H279201__08/31/1962__Black____Small slotted___3rd Owner. Mint un-restored original with original documents.
> C. Flora___________H279226__08/31/1962__R.Green__Small plate____Slotted alloy plate. Orig derailleur
> Stickley___________H279228__08/31/1962__Black____Small plate_____Complete Original Royal Oaks MI
> jnat306bg_________H279778__08/31/1962__Black____Small solid_____Now in Ashland, Ky. OG drivetrain
> 602spilnyk ________H279801__08/31/1962__R. Blue___Large plate____Seller: popmachines
> MIKE-101ST_______H279902__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____From Grass Valley CA. Small slotted protector
> Pat Kane__________H280045__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____3rd Owner. Sold new @ Bob's Bicycle Nashville TN. Now in Hendersonville
> Jay81_____________H280085__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plastic___Barn find.
> popmachines _____J211133__09/04/1962__R. Blue___Small solid_____3nd owner. Greg M. 2nd owner
> Riff _______________J211220__09/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Now up in Washington
> amsaak___________J211226__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate_____Sold 3/4/2011 kfox44 seller. Orig. derail.
> dahlq _____________J211276__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate____ For sale on eBAy 9-10-13
> pedalsnostalgia____L242478__11/30/1962__Coppertone__Unknown___Possibly the last Corvette 5 speed built. A 1963 model*



mack0327_______H124349___08/08/1961___Black____Large Plate___Originally purchased in Elgin, IL and still resides in Illinois


----------



## GTs58

Thanks for posting your Corvette @mack0327 ! 
I have quite a few pictures saved of Corvettes that I never got the serial numbers for and couple were for sale in Illinois. I went thru all my pictures to see if I could match one up with yours and one is Black, but no luck with a match. Looks like your serial number starts off a new stamping day for the August 61 numbers. Did you recently pick this one up or have you had it for a while? 
Thanks again for posting up your Corvette and I'll get it on the list!


----------



## Notagamerguy

Just pick this up 10 min ago.


----------



## GTs58

Notagamerguy said:


> Just pick this up 10 min ago.
> 
> View attachment 1307150
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1307152
> 
> View attachment 1307153
> 
> View attachment 1307154
> 
> View attachment 1307155
> 
> View attachment 1307319
> 
> View attachment 1307320





That's pretty wild @Notagamerguy ! Is that a tail light or reflector? I like it whatever it is. From what I can tell the rear wheel set is untouched and original. Any history come with, appears one of the owners spent some time fixin it up in the late 60's early 70's. Can you tell if Black was the original color.
This one fits right in with the Ooops serial numbers that messes up that serial look up on Pat's site.  lol

10/20 ------------------ K144431 ----------------- K146980
10/23 ------------------ K146981 ----------------- K149651
10/24 ------------------ K149652 ----------------- K152051
10/25 ------------------* K152052 ----------------- K145486
10/26 ------------------ K145487* ----------------- K157449
10/27 ------------------ K157450 ----------------- K160300
10/28 ------------------ K160301 ----------------- K162000


----------



## Notagamerguy

Yeah it appears to be the original blue paint but its just no longer matlic. I believe that because I can see whats left of the screening on the chaingaurd. And for reflector i have no idea i dont think it lights up


----------



## Notagamerguy

I thought it was weird that all the matlic portion of the blue paint came off whithout seeing any of the sliver undercoat and i did some digging and it is definitely a repaint. Whoever did this took there time and taped the decals off very well, untill you look very closely. What a shame,  but no harm no foul.


----------



## GTs58

Added you to the Registry @Notagamerguy . I noticed right away that it had an Opaque Blue paint job and only noticed a small amount of black on the drop out shot. Top tube decals are the earlier style but the seat mast decal is correct and the shifter decal is also. I thought those were replaced but you say they were masked off. The guard has the original Radiant Blue paint. Have you ridden it yet? Those bars are a trip, and I've never ridden a bike that had a set of those.


----------



## Notagamerguy

GTs58 said:


> Added you to the Registry @Notagamerguy . I noticed right away that it had an Opaque Blue paint job and only noticed a small amount of black on the drop out shot. Top tube decals are the earlier style but the seat mast decal is correct and the shifter decal is also. I thought those were replaced but you say they were masked off. The guard has the original Radiant Blue paint. Have you ridden it yet? Those bars are a trip, and I've never ridden a bike that had a set of those.



Oh i thought you ment blue, i thought black was a typo but that would make sense if it was originally black lol. And yes I road it once it didnt shift but tires held air. It was weird riding it with the rams horn. It felt more like riding a street bike then a cruiser


----------



## GTs58

Notagamerguy said:


> Oh i thought you ment blue, i thought black was a typo but that would make sense if it was originally black lol. And yes I road it once it didnt shift but tires held air. It was weird riding it with the rams horn. It felt more like riding a street bike then a cruiser




I can see one good reason why it didn't shift. The cable is inside a casing from the shifter to the derialleur. The casing is only used between the two cable guides that are in front and behind the the seat post and then another 8" piece from the seat stay cable guide to the derailleur.


----------



## GTs58

Adding this work horse to the list. Finally got the serial number thanks to @Arjnmrskr213. It's not pretty, and looks like it's been worked hard for years and put in the stall wet. After being used to deliver newspapers it was probably then used to run moonshine on late night runs. Reason for three head lights.   Still for sale in Santa Fe Springs, Cali.  https://offerup.com/item/detail/842922739/?_branch_match_id=811384919566043234

1961 Corvette 5 speed. Serial # G168053


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Hey what is that black bike in some of the pics of the santa fe springs bike? Is it me or does it look like another 5 speed


----------



## GTs58

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Hey what is that black bike in some of the pics of the santa fe springs bike? Is it me or does it look like another 5 speed




Rear hub looks like a 3 speed. Deluxe crash rail seat so maybe a 3 speed Corvette. Looks like there's a top tube decal so not a Jag that's missing the tank.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Adding this work horse to the list. Finally got the serial number thanks to @Arjnmrskr213. It's not pretty, and looks like it's been worked hard for years and put in the stall wet. After being used to deliver newspapers it was probably then used to run moonshine on late night runs. Reason for three head lights.  Still for sale in Santa Fe Springs, Cali. https://offerup.com/item/detail/842922739/?_branch_match_id=811384919566043234
> 
> 1961 Corvette 5 speed. Serial # G168053
> 
> View attachment 1334209
> 
> View attachment 1334210
> 
> View attachment 1334211
> 
> View attachment 1334212



Was that paint originally red? That's the worst case of fading red yet, it almost looks white! Not too much rust though.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

GTs58 said:


> Rear hub looks like a 3 speed. Deluxe crash rail seat so maybe a 3 speed Corvette. Looks like there's a top tube decal so not a Jag that's missing the tank.



I just spoke to the seller and u called it!!! Bike in the backround is a 3 speed, but he just said he has a black 5 speed also. Waiting to get pics and ill send them ur way.


----------



## GTs58

@JimR56  just gave me the heads up on this one that's currently for sale in Oregon on CL. Anyone know the seller?
Looks like it missing the correct derailleur, freewheel, head badge and light. Decent piece that was used but not abused.

https://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/d/eugene-rare-1961-schwinn-corvette-speed/7281872379.html


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> @JimR56  just gave me the heads up on this one that's currently for sale in Oregon on CL. Anyone know the seller?
> Looks like it missing the correct derailleur, freewheel, head badge and light. Decent piece that was used but not abused.
> 
> https://eugene.craigslist.org/bik/d/eugene-rare-1961-schwinn-corvette-speed/7281872379.html
> 
> View attachment 1366561
> View attachment 1366562
> View attachment 1366563
> View attachment 1366564



Wonder if this was Cliff's bike.


----------



## GTs58

island schwinn said:


> Wonder if this was Cliff's bike.




Just checked out Cliff's bike. His is in a little better shape as far as decals.


----------



## GTs58

Just added this one to the Registry. Serial #L152060 so a 1962 model. It's in quarantine until the snow season is gone.


----------



## GTs58

Thanks to @KingSized HD for the heads up on this one. For sale in the Sherman Oaks area Calif. on CL. Hoping I can get the serial from the seller. Looks like it might be a 1962 but I'm not sure on this one, it has traces of some 1961 features.


----------



## GTs58

This Michigan 1961 has recently changed hands and I'm hoping to get the serial number. Posting a few of the (mag465) sale pictures before they disappear.

Serial number is H113651 and it's now on the list with new owner.


----------



## GTs58

Another Black Corvette going on the list. It's currently for sale on eBay by seller usa bicycle in New Haven, Indiana.  Serial number H273228. Looks like the number 3 could be a 9 and the 9 fits in with the batch during this time. I'll post it as being a 9. H279228


----------



## GTs58

Just finished updating the list and I have one more that I'm waiting on the owner's pictures. I've been in contact with Brian I. and he has three Corvette 5's presently after he acquired one of the recently sold Black Corvettes. He also has a Radiant Blue and Green and I'm waiting for the pictures of the Blue piece that he has had since 1995. The Green piece he owns has a pretty interesting history. The serial number is L152142 and I first came across this one that was local here in Avondale when the seller had it on eBay in maybe 2013. I was trying to work out a deal with the seller and then it sold to a member here on the Cabe, @gtdohn . He did a little cleaning up, added a light and then sold it to @popmachines (Dave). I'm not sure if Brian was the next owner, but he is now the current owner. I don't have any pictures of that one saved but there are pictures with some history on the schwinnbikeforum in the Registry thread on that site. 

Quite a few of these have popped up this year and there are a couple I haven't been able to get the serial numbers. Hopefully the new owners will show up here eventually!


----------



## GTs58

Guess I'll post this frame set but not sure if I'll put it on the list yet. It's just a complete frame set and it recently sold on eBay so no idea who the new owner is. Looks like it was parted out. Serial # is H121424 and the seller was bicycledreamer located in Vegas. License sticker is from Chula Vista, CA.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Hey Gary, did you see this on eBay?? looks like a 1962 model.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284277987933?campid=5335809022


----------



## GTs58

Schwinndemonium said:


> Hey Gary, did you see this on eBay?? looks like a 1962 model.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/284277987933?campid=5335809022




Yup, it's on the list and hopefully shopteacher posts his that he just purchased from an original owner.


----------



## shopteacher

Here is a 5 Speed Corvette I got from the original owner last month.  He was born in 1951 so what a lucky 11 year old. By 1963 his mother told him he better get it licensed so he went to the neighborhood Fire Station and they riveted the metal plate (ouch) onto the rear fender. Lincoln, Nebraska!  By 1965 our city switched to the decal bike license, but thank goodness he never removed the first metal plate!  I have done nothing to the bike since I got it.  As you can see it’s missing the bracket for the front rack, pedals replaced, and he didn’t know where the headlight went. Tires have been replaced with Carlisle black walls that are cracked. The bike actually rides quite well and I think that’s because he just continued to ride it all his life.


----------



## GTs58

Looks like a well cared for 62 @shopteacher! It's pretty unique getting an old bike from the original owner with some of it's history. J211195 was a Sept. 4th stamping and those were the last batch of five speeds produced. At least it looks that way on the list with no later serial stampings. What's the other sticker that's on the seat tube?


----------



## shopteacher

That Seat tube sticker is a 1971-72 bicycle license. Don’t know why he skipped years between licensing, but it’s probably a good thing or the bike would have stickers all over it being that old.  Sure would be crazy if it was the oldest 5 speed!


----------



## mickeyc

Here's one for sale on our local Craig's list...









						1961 Schwinn Corvette Five Speed - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Calls Only 586 26O O644



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## KevinBrick

Looks like a nice one .. with light..


----------



## GTs58

shopteacher said:


> That Seat tube sticker is a 1971-72 bicycle license. Don’t know why he skipped years between licensing, but it’s probably a good thing or the bike would have stickers all over it being that old.  Sure would be crazy if it was the oldest 5 speed!




That would be quite the mess with all the license stickers over the years! Did they have a fee for licensing the bike each time? I know every city is different and require a bike on the streets to be licensed but Mesa AZ was a one time deal for a buck at the local Fire Station. Plus they carved up the bike with an engraver which didn't make me very happy to see on my new 1964 Varsity.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> That would be quite the mess with all the license stickers over the years! Did they have a fee for licensing the bike each time? I know every city is different and require a bike on the streets to be licensed but Mesa AZ was a one time deal for a buck at the local Fire Station. Plus they carved up the bike with an engraver which didn't make me very happy to see on my new 1964 Varsity.



Ugh! It makes you wonder who was the genius that thought that one up? I've seen bikes with registrations stamped into the bottom bracket, and my first reaction was what if you get somebody that's ham-fisted? I can just see some clown banging away on my new bike with a hammer and punches!


----------



## shopteacher

In the 1970s when I was growing up, I remember paying a $1 fee at the Fire Station, getting the sticker put on the seat tube, and then having the license number hammered onto the bottom of the bottom bracket.  I also remember cringing when they hammered the number on my new bike, and they never got the decal on straight.  By the 1980s my friends and I were all buying lugged frame Peugeot, Panasonic, Viscount, Motobecane, and Crescent bicycles, and we scoffed at the idea of letting them molest our beautiful and expensive bikes with the licensing trauma.  The owner is 10 years older than me so the licensing regulations must have been different in the 1960s.  The old metal license #1027 is hammered onto the bottom bracket, but the other sticker license numbers are different and not hammered on.  I'll have to find out why he would have more than one license??


----------



## GTs58

shopteacher said:


> In the 1970s when I was growing up, I remember paying a $1 fee at the Fire Station, getting the sticker put on the seat tube, and then having the license number hammered onto the bottom of the bottom bracket.  I also remember cringing when they hammered the number on my new bike, and they never got the decal on straight.  By the 1980s my friends and I were all buying lugged frame Peugeot, Panasonic, Viscount, Motobecane, and Crescent bicycles, and we scoffed at the idea of letting them molest our beautiful and expensive bikes with the licensing trauma.  The owner is 10 years older than me so the licensing regulations must have been different in the 1960s.  The old metal license #1027 is hammered onto the bottom bracket, but the other sticker license numbers are different and not hammered on.  I'll have to find out why he would have more than one license??



Some places are pretty strict on the registration of bicycles and the cities here in Maricopa County were and are really lax. I assumed once a bike was tagged and carved up with the tag number you were done and no renewal was needed, unless the bike was sold. There was no date on any of the plates unlike many other places so that supports my assumption on any renewal . Madison WI is completely different!

_12_._78_ – REGISTRATION OF BICYCLES.

(1) Registration and Licensing of Bicycles . No person shall operate a bicycle upon any public way within the City of Madison unless said bicycle shall have been properly registered by the City of Madison as hereinafter provided, or shall have a valid current registration in another municipality.

But that has all been recently changed. 

Coronavirus (COVID-19) On January 5th 2021, the City of Madison repealed their long-standing mandatory *bicycle registration* requirement. As of that date, *you* are no longer required to *register* your *bicycle*(s) with the City and the City is no longer accepting new *bicycle* registrations.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Some places are pretty strict on the registration of bicycles and the cities here in Maricopa County were and are really lax. I assumed once a bike was tagged and carved up with the tag number you were done and no renewal was needed, unless the bike was sold. There was no date on any of the plates unlike many other places so that supports my assumption on any renewal . Madison WI is completely different!
> 
> _12_._78_ – REGISTRATION OF BICYCLES.
> 
> (1) Registration and Licensing of Bicycles . No person shall operate a bicycle upon any public way within the City of Madison unless said bicycle shall have been properly registered by the City of Madison as hereinafter provided, or shall have a valid current registration in another municipality.
> 
> But that has all been recently changed.
> 
> Coronavirus (COVID-19) On January 5th 2021, the City of Madison repealed their long-standing mandatory *bicycle registration* requirement. As of that date, *you* are no longer required to *register* your *bicycle*(s) with the City and the City is no longer accepting new *bicycle* registrations.



So this makes me wonder why they needed it in the first place. 🧐


----------



## GTs58

I'm extremely happy that Jorge gave me the go ahead to post his recent acquisition! This is a pristine one owner 1962 Radiant Green that is immaculate and I've only seen a couple others in this condition, but this is the nicest Radiant Green piece I've seen. The original owner passed this one on to Jorge a few days ago and he has had this Corvette since he was 11. Looks like the Schwinn dealer that sold this was in Pennsylvania but it's currently in California.

The original owner Mike Izzo is on the right. Day of the transaction.


----------



## JimR56

Wow, serious kudos to that original owner for taking care of that *beauty* for all these years.


----------



## shopteacher

Gotta love that period Speedo!


----------



## GTs58

shopteacher said:


> Gotta love that period Speedo!




Looks like it has 1952 miles on it. No telling when that was installed and if it was new at the time.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

WOW!! I think I just wet my pants!!


----------



## GTs58

Finally got the serial number for this one. It's currently for sale on Facebook in Mt. Clemens MI. Appears to be all correct and complete, just missing the light lens. Serial # is G167844 





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Finally got the serial number for this one. It's currently for sale on Facebook in Mt. Clemens MI. Appears to be all correct and complete, just missing the light lens. Serial # is G167844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1453952
> 
> View attachment 1453953
> 
> View attachment 1453954



I guess the two holes in the rear fender must have been for a mud flap. Otherwise, it's hard to fault that one. It looks more like 6 years old instead of 60!


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> I guess the two holes in the rear fender must have been for a mud flap. Otherwise, it's hard to fault that one. It looks more like 6 years old instead of 60!




I think the holes were for a mud flap also. As a kid I never went that far adding stuff to my bike(s). I'm even guilty of taking off the lights! 😂  It is a nice unmolested original but the seller has been looking around eBay for sell prices. Another one or maybe two now has been listed for months at near the same price.


----------



## shopteacher

GTs58 said:


> I think the holes were for a mud flap also. As a kid I never went that far adding stuff to my bike(s). I'm even guilty of taking off the lights! 😂  It is a nice unmolested original but the seller has been looking around eBay for sell prices. Another one or maybe two now has been listed for months at near the same price.



I've been trying to find out what my Corvette is worth as is.  With only a few on eBay and wherever else, it's hard for me to know.  As you all probably know, there was one on eBay that sold recently for $1,899.99 shipped, and one currently on eBay for $1,500 + $150 shipping.  I feel mine is not even close to those prices, so if some of you would be willing to give your opinion I would appreciate it.  See pics and description on page 27 of this thread if you can help out. Thanks!


----------



## GTs58

shopteacher said:


> I've been trying to find out what my Corvette is worth as is.  With only a few on eBay and wherever else, it's hard for me to know.  As you all probably know, there was one on eBay that sold recently for $1,899.99 shipped, and one currently on eBay for $1,500 + $150 shipping.  I feel mine is not even close to those prices, so if some of you would be willing to give your opinion I would appreciate it.  See pics and description on page 27 of this thread if you can help out. Thanks!



It seems there is one seller currently on eBay that has set the new trend that everyone is using to set the price on theirs, and his has been for sale for months on end. Then the one you referred to and in better condition with a higher price sells! Strange things are going on these days and as usual, when a seller that has overpriced his items finds a buyer that is unknowing and buys his item the actual value has been falsely inflated. The one that just sold looked to be 95% original and in good condition but was missing the light that can set you back another $150 or more. One that was in better condition and also original and complete sold here on the Cabe for quite a bit less not that long ago. Over the years I've seen nice riders sell for $200 and the highest I've seen was a piece that was badly restored, and not restored 100%. It sold for $2200 in 2008 or so. It's not on the Registry because that owner didn't want to scrap off the paint or powder coat on the drop out to get the serial number. He eventually put it on the market some years later and was trying to get his investment back. He had it listed in every classified venue for well over 18 months. It finally sold and I believe the sell price was just under $900. I really don't like to set a value on someones Corvette 5 due to the wide range of prices these have actually sold for. The buyers are the ones that set the value with some getting a fair deal, some getting a super good deal and those that get ripped. The current market today definitely has me thinking about selling all the ones I have! 

I'll use this one I picked up as sort of a price guide, but the value has to be adjusted for today's market. I paid $350 plus shipping for this one around 2012. It's all original other than the tires, cables, the left hand shift lever and front carrier. It was purchased from the original owner and these pictures are as it was found.


----------



## shopteacher

Thanks for the example and information, very helpful!  Not sure what my plan is right now for the bike?  The 1970s are more the era I grew up in, but I realize this year Corvette is so unique. Even though I haven't done a thing to it, the bike is really fun to ride!


----------



## hatz4katz

Please add this to the list:  Serial number L151698.  I believe that the frame was manufactured late '61 with '62 style cable routing tabs.  I built this bike from a frame, fork, crank, and chain guard.  Just for fun, I used a drum brake rear wheel that I had in the "parts department" (garage shelves).  The rear wheel was pretty much a bolt on with my biggest challenge being the routing of the rear brake cable.  Cosmetically, not so great, but still a nice riding bike.


----------



## Oilit

Is that a Union brake? Looks good!


----------



## GTs58

Great looking resurrection @hatz4katz , I like it! 

I'm curious about your crank. Wonder if it's original to the frame or not. On all the Nov. 27, 1961 Corvettes that I've been able to get specific info on, all seem to be equipped with a 1962 cast dated crank. Did you happen to notice what the casting date was on this one?

Got it entered on the list. Thanks!


----------



## hatz4katz

Thanks for the compliments and adding it to the list.  Sorry Gary, I don't know the date stamped on the crank.  It was mounted on the frame when I purchased it and based on the condition of the grease on the cups, I would guess that it is original to the frame.  Having said that, who knows for sure as I the bike was purchased second, third, or whatever hand.
As far as the rear brake goes, it has a logo of a "U" on it, so maybe a Union brake?  I purchased the rear wheel on ebay and it appears to have heavy duty spokes, S-7 rim, and Union brake.  
As you will note from the pictures, I inverted the brake actuating arm in order to run the brake cable from the top tube down the rear triangle to the brake.  I wanted to keep the rear brake cable routing similar to the stock set up as I don't like it when the cable is routed down the front tube, past the crank, and along the chain stay ('80's Cruiser 5 speed with drum brake style).
For all the purists that say that I ruined a rare bike with the drum brake, I have the stock rear wheel and rear brake that can be switched over in a half hour or so. I built the bike as is just for fun and to see if everything would actually fit.
I'll probably ride the bike a couple of times and then sell it or try to trade for that '55 Corvette that keeps hiding from me.


----------



## GTs58

hatz4katz said:


> Thanks for the compliments and adding it to the list.  Sorry Gary, I don't know the date stamped on the crank.  It was mounted on the frame when I purchased it and based on the condition of the grease on the cups, I would guess that it is original to the frame.  Having said that, who knows for sure as I the bike was purchased second, third, or whatever hand.
> As far as the rear brake goes, it has a logo of a "U" on it, so maybe a Union brake?  I purchased the rear wheel on ebay and it appears to have heavy duty spokes, S-7 rim, and Union brake.
> As you will note from the pictures, I inverted the brake actuating arm in order to run the brake cable from the top tube down the rear triangle to the brake.  I wanted to keep the rear brake cable routing similar to the stock set up as I don't like it when the cable is routed down the front tube, past the crank, and along the chain stay ('80's Cruiser 5 speed with drum brake style).
> For all the purists that say that I ruined a rare bike with the drum brake, I have the stock rear wheel and rear brake that can be switched over in a half hour or so. I built the bike as is just for fun and to see if everything would actually fit.
> I'll probably ride the bike a couple of times and then sell it or try to trade for that '55 Corvette that keeps hiding from me.




If you ever do remove the crank please let me know what the casting date is. I picked up a 1969 Deluxe Twinn several years ago just for the wheel sets and few other parts. That year the rear expander brake used was the Atom piece mounted to the S-7 with 105 spokes. The last year the Deluxe Twinns came with S-7's was 1970 and the 71 Deluxe came with lightweight rims. I'll have to assume that Schwinn started using those Union drum hubs in 1970 on the Tandems.

I'd like to see what you did for the rear brake cable stop. I like the way you routed the cable and there are cable stops that clamp on the smaller chain stays but those may not work for the smaller seat stay tubing.


----------



## hatz4katz

Here are a couple of pictures of my home grown / Mickey Mouse / Rube Goldberg rear brake cable stop.  Pretty simple: Using a cable clamp, I secured the cable stop from the rear hub to the frame by the frame crossmember, rear brake mount.  So far, it's working pretty well.


----------



## GTs58

Looks like this Black Beauty has a new owner. 😎

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284277987933?campid=5335809022


----------



## island schwinn

I'm getting real close to finishing my 5 speed. Stay tuned for fresh pics.


----------



## GTs58

island schwinn said:


> I'm getting real close to finishing my 5 speed. Stay tuned for fresh pics.





I'll post the *As Found* picture, and I can't wait to see this all cleaned up and wearing a new pair of white walls!


----------



## Familycar123

Barn find 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed serial # H261786.  Went to local swap meet on my 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed and was not expecting to purchase anything, just getting out.
Then came across this. Seller had it marked as 1951 asking $375, settle on $340…


----------



## GTs58

Familycar123 said:


> Barn find 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed serial # H261786.  Went to local swap meet on my 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed and was not expecting to purchase anything, just getting out.
> Then came across this. Seller had it marked as 1951 asking $375, settle on $340…
> 
> View attachment 1485433
> 
> View attachment 1485434
> 
> View attachment 1485435
> 
> View attachment 1485436
> 
> View attachment 1485437
> 
> View attachment 1485438
> 
> View attachment 1485439




Wow! That's what I call unbelievable! I don't get that lucky even in my dreams.  🤣  Are you in Cali? There have been countless times I came across a Blue Corvette for sale and sent the seller repeated messages but never once got a reply. Wondering it that's the Cali piece I kept seeing.


----------



## GTs58

Checked out the other Blue Cali piece and it's not the same one @Familycar123. I'll get your new Barn find on the Registry along with this 1961 that's currently for sale on eBay.

*Edit:* I checked the list and this one was for sale back in 2020 and it's already on the Registry. Different seller today. 





Serial # G168111


----------



## Familycar123

Yes, Southern California


----------



## shopteacher

On the page 1 registry, what does the R. mean in front of the color of the bike?
And what does large plate, small plate, small solid mean?
Thanks!


----------



## GTs58

shopteacher said:


> On the page 1 registry, what does the R. mean in front of the color of the bike?
> And what does large plate, small plate, small solid mean?
> Thanks!




The R is for Radiant. The three colors were named Radiant Blue, Green and Red. The name started out with the 1959 models but they were basically the same color as the late 50's Opalescent colors. 
The large plate, or spoke protector that many had as replacements is a 7.5" diameter chrome piece that came out on the 1964 models. Most of the Corvettes had the small solid aluminum piece that was solid and some had the aluminum piece that had slots. Both types of the aluminum protector were made in two sizes but the larger piece was first use on the 1963 lightweights when they went to the 28 tooth freewheel sprocket. Low gear on the Corvette was 25 tooth. You can't miss the large piece in some of the pictures. There were so many Corvettes showing up with those large chrome plates many believed that they were factory installed and OEM for the Corvettes.  Here's the small solid piece. 





And this is the 1963 small slotted version but these were made a little bit smaller in 1961 and 62 for the 25 tooth freewheels.


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> I'll post the *As Found* picture, and I can't wait to see this all cleaned up and wearing a new pair of white walls!
> 
> View attachment 1484898



Here she is. My new violet 5 speed. I upgraded the gearing to a super sport freewheel and long cage derailleur.


----------



## koolbikes

The VIOLET 5 Speed Corvette is Gorgeous ... Violet appeared in the 1962 Catalog on the Speed Bicycles.


----------



## GTs58

What a spectacular transformation! And that gearing would be awesome in the Bay area.  😉  I'm in awe, what a super job and cool color!
 I need to get back to my ongoing Black 5 speed restoration project. I'll update the Registry with the new info.  

I bet @furyus would like to see this. 

Before.......






After..........


----------



## furyus

Wow, that before pic looks exactly like my old Corvette.

furyus


----------



## GTs58

furyus said:


> Wow, that before pic looks exactly like my old Corvette.
> 
> furyus
> 
> View attachment 1492156




Yup, and she finally got what she deserved!


----------



## GTs58

island schwinn said:


> Here she is. My new violet 5 speed. I upgraded the gearing to a super sport freewheel and long cage derailleur.
> 
> View attachment 1491776
> 
> View attachment 1491777
> 
> View attachment 1491778




I just had a GREAT idea! How about dubbing this as the Purple People Eater MKIV after Jim Jeffords 1959 Corvette that cleaned up in the 1959 SCCA National Championship in the B production class? Lots of history on both pieces.   😉


----------



## island schwinn

Make it Mark V for 5 speed.


----------



## GTs58

*PURPLE PEOPLE EATER MKV



*​*
Got it! *

​


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> *PURPLE PEOPLE EATER MKV
> 
> View attachment 1496155*​*
> Got it! *
> 
> ​



Love it


----------



## koolbikes

Schwinn 1961 corvette bicycle rare 5 speed model  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">barn find original has headlight,tailight,generator,book racks,and the rare 5speed option  see pics for condition sitting many years.  local pickup only </p>



					www.ebay.com
				



Seen this one on ebay . 1961 Schwinn 5 speed Corvette, Black


----------



## Familycar123

Familycar123 said:


> Barn find 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed serial # H261786.  Went to local swap meet on my 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed and was not expecting to purchase anything, just getting out.
> Then came across this. Seller had it marked as 1951 asking $375, settle on $340…
> 
> View attachment 1485433
> 
> View attachment 1485434
> 
> View attachment 1485435
> 
> View attachment 1485436
> 
> View attachment 1485437
> 
> View attachment 1485438
> 
> View attachment 1485439



Work in progress..


----------



## Familycar123

Finally finished her…. For my wife birthday..


----------



## Familycar123

Before and after…


----------



## GTs58

Fabulous job cleaning that one up @Familycar123 , nice chrome! I see you removed the dent and fixed the stay on the front fender too. 👍  That's pretty cool it's for the Wife!
Happy Birthday ride!


----------



## GTs58

I'll be adding a few more to the list that have recently popped up. Schwinnbikebobb picked one up and it's presently going through a rebuild.
This one is P. Lee's 1961 he grabbed from a pile and then when he got it home he was surprised he found out it was a 5 Speed Corvette. Looks like it's been modified into a down hill bomber. 😉   Serial is K152718


----------



## GTs58

I've been watching this one since @koolbikes posted the eBay listing back in October. It started out with a pretty optimistic price and has since had a price drop 4 times. It's getting down there plus the seller has a Best Offer option. It's in rough condition but appears to be all original other than the light, long seat post and tires .  Ebay item # 284490287512  Seller is morgenkat
Serial number H115(?-1)45. The forth number resembles a ? and doesn't look like the other stamped #1's. Pretty strange looking digit that I haven't seen before.


----------



## KevinBrick

Familycar123 said:


> Before and after…
> 
> View attachment 1513576
> 
> View attachment 1513577Chainguard looks great! Bicyclebones sells the the seat tube decal











						Mint Original Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Seat Tube Bicycle Decal   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mint Original Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Seat Tube Bicycle Decal  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Here is some pics of my custom Schwinn 5 speed Corvette. It had been poorly repainted so I decided to go another way. At least he masked off the 5 Speed seat mast decal.  Originally black but I wanted something different so I went with Wimbleton White, not wanting the brighter white like the 59's. .  I used stencils for the lettering as I don't think anybody makes black decals.  The 1-5 gear shift and crossed flag decals are NOS.  Note that I had to paint the lettering on the crossed flags black (no caffeine before doing that!!).   Came out real nice and I really like the white.


----------



## koolbikes

schwinnbike bobb, 
I see the 5 speed Corvette is a 1962, (brake cable stops)  Are we going to get a serial number or is this bicycle already in the registry?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Koolbikes   Sorry I always forget your name when we talk at the bike shows usually about Cruisers. (find a 24 yet?)  But anyway I sent the serial number to GT so I'm sure he will post it when he updates the list but I will send it to you direct.  It's a 4-4-62 stamping.


----------



## koolbikes

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Koolbikes   Sorry I always forget your name when we talk at the bike shows usually about Cruisers. (find a 24 yet?)  But anyway I sent the serial number to GT so I'm sure he will post it when he updates the list but I will send it to you direct.  It's a 4-4-62 stamping.



schwinnbikebobb,
You don't have to send it to me directly, I'm sure I'll see it posted in the registry with your username.
One again, nice touch to that bike.
Oh yes, I recently found a 24" Spitfire and it's in the detailing rack right now.


----------



## GTs58

Just updated the list @schwinnbikebobb and @Pedalsnostalgia ... Thanks! 

I also added the Black 61 that was for sale on eBay for months until the seller canceled the listing. Not sure if it was sold or not. Post #315 has the pictures, it's pretty weather beat but all original, just missing the original light. It has a really strange digit in the serial number between the 5 and 4 and it's not a 1. Can anyone tell me what that stamping is?


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia

GTs58 said:


> Just updated the list @schwinnbikebobb and @Pedalsnostalgia ... Thanks!
> 
> I also added the Black 61 that was for sale on eBay for months until the seller canceled the listing. Not sure if it was sold or not. Post #315 has the pictures, it's pretty weather beat but all original, just missing the original light. It has a really strange digit in the serial number between the 5 and 4 and it's not a 1. Can anyone tell me what that stamping is?
> 
> View attachment 1586766



kind of looks like a 7?


----------



## GTs58

Pedalsnostalgia said:


> kind of looks like a 7?




There is a short horizontal line at the bottom similar to a letter I and then a straight up verticle line with a hook at the top. It reminds me of a hay hook.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia

GTs58 said:


> There is a short horizontal line at the bottom similar to a letter I and then a straight up verticle line with a hook at the top. It reminds me of a hay hook.
> 
> View attachment 1587144



Iv looked at a bunch of S#s and cant find anything that would work other then a question mark  ????? LOL


----------



## GTs58

Another Black 1961 popped up a few days ago. Thanks for the heads up @phantom 

Looks fairly clean and complete in the one and only picture. And it's currently for sale in Mount Clemens, MI. on Craiglist. 
​











						1961 Schwinn Corvette Five Speed - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Calls Only 586 26O O644



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## GTs58

This one is currently for sale on eBay. Checked and I have it on the Registry. It was added to the list back in November 2014 and the owner is schwinnkrate68 on the SBF. Looks like Jennifer did a little modifying by combining two threads into one. The owner posted this at the top of last page with a little history.  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=4526.0 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/234629928904?campid=5335809022










Here's


----------



## GTs58

Just added ADKBIKES 1962 to the list. He's working on getting a few drivetrain parts so it has 5 gears again. Looks like someone removed the derailleur and shifter and shortened the chain making it a one speed. Appears the freewheel, spoke protector and possibly the hub are still intact making the transition back to a 5 speed a little easier. The serial J211391 is in the last batch of 5 speeds built.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

New one for the registry, A228803, Jan 24, 1962.  Wearing some 2.0 tires, and the rear hub was swapped for a slightly newer one due to catastrophic failure by the previous owner.


----------



## GTs58

Nice to see another nice Radiant Blue @Dave Stromberger ! Looking at the fuzzy picture of the rear hub, it does appear to be original or correct. Low flange Atom with only _Atom...........Made In France_ inscribed. Maybe just the freewheel, spoke protector and derailleur suffered from the failure? 😉 Thanks for posting this one, I need to recount the numbers of each color and see if Blue is #2.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

GTs58 said:


> 😅Nice to see another nice Radiant Blue @Dave Stromberger ! Looking at the fuzzy picture of the rear hub, it does appear to be original or correct. Low flange Atom with only _Atom...........Made In France_ inscribed. Maybe just the freewheel, spoke protector and derailleur suffered from the failure? 😉 Thanks for posting this one, I need to recount the numbers of each color and see if Blue is #2.



I'll get a clear shot of the hub, derailleur, etc.  My intent was to show the serial. 😅  I'm curious to know the color count!


----------



## GTs58

Here are the color numbers as of 10/7/2022

53-Black 
38-Red 
22-Blue 
17-Green 
1-White
1-Violet 
1-Coppertone

133-Total

There is one currently in the process of being professionally restored by one of the best, and it was originally Red. When it debuts, it will be presented in the least common original color. Here's the link. 








						61, Corvette 5 Speed Restoration. | All Things Schwinn
					

I found this frame in with a truck and trailer load of bikes and parts I acquired last summer . There wasn't much with it other then a frame and a rear wheel, the paint has seen better days so I decided to restore this one in Radiant Green. Radiant Green is my favorite color and iv never had a...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Here's the rear hub and derailleur.  Both not correct, I'm assuming?  Also a shot with added rack... I like'm with the rack!


----------



## GTs58

Dave Stromberger said:


> Here's the rear hub and derailleur.  Both not correct, I'm assuming?  Also a shot with added rack... I like'm with the rack!
> 
> View attachment 1709292
> 
> View attachment 1709293
> 
> 
> View attachment 1709294




The Atom hub appears to be the early style before the dating and slight change in the shell design. Maybe from a 1964+ Collegiate? And I like the GT 500 for a derailleur that's an easier find replacement since it has the Huret spear design on the main housing. It always throws me a little when viewing pictures of the models that actually used the Huret derailleur. Sharp looking Corvette Dave! And thanks for the added pictures.  👍


----------



## nateyboy

Here's a new one for the list. I'm not usually a middleweight guy, but when I understood the uniqueness of the 5-speed version I had to have it. Doesn't hurt that blue is my favorite bicycle color. Should be a fun one to clean up. SN F129601


----------



## GTs58

Wow Nate, that has to be the lowest serial number from the very first production batch of these Corvettes that Schwinn produced! I believe the E serial frames were just prototypes and only a handful of those were made. Yours is at the top of the list with first production June serial numbers. Other than the tires it looks like it's 100% original minus the badge, carrier and light, and it has the first rare edition Huret derailleur. Notice the rounded bottom end of the Huret arrow where the later ones came to a point.  I would be interested in seeing the crank date and the fork date when you get around to cleaning up this one. I can see a trace of the shifter decal too. I'm pretty sure proto-type E serial frames did not have the shifter decal originally.

I'll get this on the list shortly. And thank you for posting this early Corvette!


----------



## nateyboy

GTs58 said:


> Wow Nate, that has to be the lowest serial number from the very first production batch of these Corvettes that Schwinn produced! I believe the E serial frames were just prototypes and only a handful of those were made. Yours is at the top of the list with first production June serial numbers. Other than the tires it looks like it's 100% original minus the badge, carrier and light, and it has the first rare edition Huret derailleur. Notice the rounded bottom end of the Huret arrow where the later ones came to a point.  I would be interested in seeing the crank date and the fork date when you get around to cleaning up this one. I can see a trace of the shifter decal too. I'm pretty sure proto-type E serial frames did not have the shifter decal originally.
> 
> I'll get this on the list shortly. And thank you for posting this early Corvette!



Thanks for the info Gary!!!


----------



## GTs58

I'll be adding this one to the list. It is currently for sale on Facebook in Clinton MI. Seller is William Marazas. Serial number G164844 and appears to be in pretty good condition. The pedals are 66 issue but everything else looks to be OE.





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## koolbikes

Didn't see this 1962 Schwinn Dealer Advertisement posted here :


----------



## GTs58

That's a very nice scan @koolbikes ! Quite a bit better than the one Tom Findley did years ago. Did you scan that?


----------

